# My new baby :D



## Python_Player (Apr 2, 2010)

Picked up my new Coastal Python tonight from Stewydead.... Love it  very cute and very happy with the purchase.. thinking of a few names and have narrowed it down to a couple so far. I'll try get some more pics after the weekend, dont want to make too much of a disruption while its settling in .


----------



## Frustration (Apr 2, 2010)

Congrats... 
cant wait to see some more pics...
hope it all goes well


----------



## TigerCoastal (Apr 2, 2010)

Very nice Python_Player, is a very good looking snake, very similar to the hatchie i got a few weeks ago, although mine has a more broken line alone its side than yours


----------



## Python_Player (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks 
I'm curious to know what it's colours will be like after a couple sheds... still letting it settle in, hides all day and only comes out at night for a little wander


----------



## TigerCoastal (Apr 5, 2010)

it will be interesting to watch, this is my fist hatchie so i have never seen it before. Mine has settled in nicely and seems to be very active day and night, and is always up looking out of the side of his click clack whenever we are in the room , and when he does come out he hates having to go back. can you update this thread with your new pics as it grows and if you like i will do the same.


----------



## Python_Player (Apr 5, 2010)

...he seemed to be quite approachable and active the first day he was here, now all day he hides and at night if i turn on the light or go near his click clack he hides..prob just still a little nervous or something. Yeah thats a good idea  i will def keep it updated, would be good if you did too .

good looking snake btw  how old?


----------



## TigerCoastal (Apr 5, 2010)

its 8 weeks old, was hatched on 3/2/10. After i got it to feed for me twice i started getting it out for 10-15 mins a day to help it accustomise itself to us. Untill i started handling it more often it used to hide all the time when ever we were around, but it's more "social" than my other snakes now. Give yours a bit longer and hopefully it will come around, have had mine for 3 weeks on sunday and it took a week and a half to settle and feed for me


----------



## Python_Player (Apr 5, 2010)

ohh ok, mine was born in January... only had it for 3 days...will prob wait a lil while longer until i attempt to feed it... usually seems to be pretty calm at night in its enclosure. im sure it'll come around, it was keen to slide around on my hands when i was at the breeder's house and seemed to be very placid...i'm just eager i guess haha


----------



## TigerCoastal (Apr 5, 2010)

as we all are when we get a new snake, makes it even harder with 4 kids that are just as addicted as me to bring them home, take a few quick pics and then leave them be for a week or 2. My first snake fed the night i bought her home, and settled within 2-3 days (larger 2 y/o), second snake (1y/o) took 3 weeks to accept a feed an the hatchie took 8 days, i basically offer a feed on the day that they would have been due to be fed and if they refuse, give them another 4-7 days and offer again. A "friendly" snake is always a pleasure to own, and if it was that way at the breeders i'm going to take a guess and say once he is settled he will be the same


----------



## Python_Player (Apr 5, 2010)

yeah i bet, its my first and only snake i've owned.. wanted one for a really long time now and decided stuff it, im getting one! haha and thats what i did .
i might try again tonight with another feed..if not its ok ill leave it alone until i think its really settled in. i'm still very aware it can strike, i know its not going to hurt the trouble will be trying not to pull away lol... but im very happy with purchase and i know it'll be a great snake


----------



## TigerCoastal (Apr 6, 2010)

lol....stick ya finger in give it a wiggle and let it bite you, at that size it feels like a mozzie bite. I'm still waiting to get tagged by my big one to see what that feels like, and from what i have heard the coastals are pretty lame with their bites compared to some of the other snakes, and try not to pull away i have been warned that you can rip the teeth out and really hurt your snake. I'm glad that you are happy with your purchase as that is the biggest factor in getting a snake


----------



## Python_Player (Apr 6, 2010)

hahaha no i dont want to encourage it to bite me  ill just wait for the unpleasant shock of a random attack lol. yeah thats what i meant by the hardest part was not pulling away. My mate that owned a snake said if it happens to strike me out of its enclosure i shouldn't put it away but keep it out or it will link biting me to going back in its enclosure.. but i think i read on here that it means it wants to be left alone and i should put it back :S bit confusing. 
The most appealing thing to me was that they are somewhat 'friendly' as they get older and good beginner snakes...


----------



## TigerCoastal (Apr 6, 2010)

lol.... i dont blame ya dont want it to think fingers=food, was just joking. I tend to believe the behavior re-enforcement, my female when i got her was rather snappy and i started handling her with gloves to avoid bites when i first got her as she was my first snake. There was numerous times in the first month or 2 that she would snap at us, sometimes multiple strikes, and i kept her out utill she settled and stopped snapping and then put her back in her enclosure. Now after 3 months i am just reaching in and grabbing her and havnt had a problem for a little over a month, but it might be different for each individual. Most adult carpets that i have been around have been calm thats part of the attraction for me as our 4 kids love all the "strange" pets and my smaller 2 are quite good with the kids (under strick supervision) so i wanted something that they were able to handle "safely". Next on the list is either a pair of hypo bredli's or a pair of B&G Jungles


----------



## python_dan89 (Apr 6, 2010)

nice coastal cant wait to see more pics im thinking of getting one for my first


----------



## mrkos (Apr 6, 2010)

hey python player i got a pair of those coastal hatchies of stewy dead last night totally stoked with them. Ive always overlooked coastals and gone for bredli and diamonds but these new little guys are cool, and healthy fed them straight up. Stewy keeps a tidy setup and his critters look exceptionally healthy and well looked after definetely recomend him to anyone looking for a coastal.


----------



## Python_Player (Apr 6, 2010)

bigtime89 said:


> nice coastal cant wait to see more pics im thinking of getting one for my first


 
thank you .
I was contemplating on a few snakes, and i am def happy with my choice... they aren't super fast growers so you don't have to worry about massive enclosures straight up, they grow to a reasonable size and everyone says that majority when older are placid  i would recommend a coastal... will see if i can get a few good shots today


----------



## Python_Player (Apr 6, 2010)

TigerCoastal said:


> lol.... i dont blame ya dont want it to think fingers=food, was just joking. I tend to believe the behavior re-enforcement, my female when i got her was rather snappy and i started handling her with gloves to avoid bites when i first got her as she was my first snake. There was numerous times in the first month or 2 that she would snap at us, sometimes multiple strikes, and i kept her out utill she settled and stopped snapping and then put her back in her enclosure. Now after 3 months i am just reaching in and grabbing her and havnt had a problem for a little over a month, but it might be different for each individual. Most adult carpets that i have been around have been calm thats part of the attraction for me as our 4 kids love all the "strange" pets and my smaller 2 are quite good with the kids (under strick supervision) so i wanted something that they were able to handle "safely". Next on the list is either a pair of hypo bredli's or a pair of B&G Jungles


 
. fair enough... it sounds logical, was just getting confusing with the two sided stories lol which seems to be the case with most things. ohhhh tough choice...both are beautiful snakes but i would get B&G Jungle    i wanted one but they are too snappy for my liking..well at least for now 



mrkos said:


> hey python player i got a pair of those coastal hatchies of stewy dead last night totally stoked with them. Ive always overlooked coastals and gone for bredli and diamonds but these new little guys are cool, and healthy fed them straight up. Stewy keeps a tidy setup and his critters look exceptionally healthy and well looked after definetely recomend him to anyone looking for a coastal.


 
Awesome  how great are they  what numbers did you buy? yeah he has an awesome set up and all of his pythons look fantastic! i'm 100% happy so far ... got names for them yet? :lol: . oh and post some pics up in here when u can


----------



## mrkos (Apr 6, 2010)

no names as yet ile post some pics not sure the numbers but i picked out the most placid and two that resembled the father the most both have good dorsal stripe running down their tail.


----------



## TigerCoastal (Apr 6, 2010)

Yeah i think i going to go with the jungles, i dont know why but i am more attracted to the morelia family than the woma's or the BHP's. I have heard the rumors that they can be really snappy, but then you can get snappy specimen's of all snakes, and i am planning on getting them as hatchies so i will be able learn their individual personalities when they are still small. I gotta thank schizmz and a couple of other ppl on here that have posted their pics for making my decision easier. Now i just gotta stop being lazy and get my new enclosures finished so that i can get them.


----------



## Gibblore (Apr 6, 2010)

Nice. Had 3 coastals years ago, realy good snakes, good nature even when they got over 7ft.


----------



## Python_Player (Apr 6, 2010)

mrkos said:


> no names as yet ile post some pics not sure the numbers but i picked out the most placid and two that resembled the father the most both have good dorsal stripe running down their tail.


 
Awesome, i was the same haha i told Stewy i want the most placid one you have, n he pulled out my lil guy and said he's pretty placid and he slid right onto my hand . Yeah the father was nice, did you get a good look at him?



TigerCoastal said:


> Yeah i think i going to go with the jungles, i dont know why but i am more attracted to the morelia family than the woma's or the BHP's. I have heard the rumors that they can be really snappy, but then you can get snappy specimen's of all snakes, and i am planning on getting them as hatchies so i will be able learn their individual personalities when they are still small. I gotta thank schizmz and a couple of other ppl on here that have posted their pics for making my decision easier. Now i just gotta stop being lazy and get my new enclosures finished so that i can get them.


 
I just love the colours of the Jungles, they are really attractive snakes . Yeah thats true, u never know u might get lucky with some placid snakes... and obviously you're fairly experienced having a few exotics so im sure you'll be fine with them . Seems like building an enclosure is an effective cheap way... ill def attempt making my own out of a cupboard or something similar when its time for mine to move out of its click clack 



Gibblore said:


> Nice. Had 3 coastals years ago, realy good snakes, good nature even when they got over 7ft.


 
Yeah only heard good things , what do you have now?


----------



## TigerCoastal (Apr 6, 2010)

At the moment i have 2 finished enclosures (1 Bought 3 foot long, 1 converted tv unit) and am building a bank of 3 enclosures 1200(l) x 600(w) x 700(h) out if melamine. If you are capable of a bit of DIY it is really easy and alot cheaper to build your own, Only thing you have to worry about is the wireing in the enclosure and if your not 100% sure what you are doing you are better off getting a sparky to do it for you. All up it's going to cost me roughly $800 to build the 3 enclosures which i am more than happy with. And then you also get to show off your creations to family and friends. And i wouldnt really say that i got "exotics" only have McDowelli and Variegata, and wouldnt say that i am that experienced, its just that any info i find out i like to triple check as there are alot of people that have alot of different opinions and ideas and it is easy to be led in the wrong direction


----------



## Python_Player (Apr 6, 2010)

Thats awesome, yeah i dont mind a bit of DIY  and if i think the electrical part is too much i will def get a sparkie to do the job.. oh fair enough, i meant exotic pets  but yeah still anyone who has more knowledge than me is experienced haha. 
annnnnd my python fed his first meal tonight    yew i jus cut the fuzzy open and threw it in.. is looked around the enclosure a bit then eventually picked it up and now its jus sitting with it in its mouth haha. very excited ... but now that theres guts in the enclosure everywhere should i clean it after its swallowed or should i wait til its digested and pooped? cause i know ur meant to leave them for 2-3days after a feed


----------



## TigerCoastal (Apr 6, 2010)

ummmmmm....thats a good question, they say that about handling but then alot of people feed out of the enclosure and would have to put the snake back in afterwards, so i guess as long as the snake doesnt get to stressed out you could do it now, would be better than leaving it for a couple of days. I use toilet rolls for hides so if that happens i just wait for it to go into its hide, put a hand at either end and pick it up and get my gf to clean it.


----------



## Python_Player (Apr 6, 2010)

yeah i completely forgot to put it in another enclosure ...i might jus do it gently now and clean it all asap


----------



## TigerCoastal (Apr 6, 2010)

i feed my larger snakes in their enclosures sometimes and out others, just to mix it up a little them but my hatchie likes to hang when he is eating so i let it hang on the lowest rail on the clothes horse over a piece of newspaper, then once its finished i bring the click clack up from under it so it can crawl in without being stressed or annoyed  It should be fine to do, just get yourself all set up, clean paper, cleaning stuff so then you can keep handling time to a minimum


----------



## Python_Player (Apr 6, 2010)

ok so i am pretty sure that was more stressful for me than the snake lol.. i opened the enclosure to transfer to another click clack and he wasn't keen to come out really so i picked him up with a hook and then he didnt wanna go in either click clack, took me a few minutes to get the lid on and accidently dropped the hook with him in the other click clack.. did a good clean etc and then he kept trying to stay outta both enclosures but eventually got him back in and eventually he unwrapped himself from the hook... lol *sigh*


----------



## Perkele (Apr 6, 2010)

i've never had an issue with feeding my snakes in their enclosures. so long as they are handled enough, they have always been fairly placid. i don't stick my hands in when there's a mouse in the room, but otherwise no issues.

my older coastal is 15 months old now. friendly as and beautiful


----------



## Python_Player (Apr 6, 2010)

I must admit i freaked a lil when it started sliding up towards my hand, even though i washed my hands with vinegar and soap i still didnt like it that much haha. the enclosure...it stunk! lol there was enough blood & guts around inside the enclosure to make it stink so i had to give it a clean... its all dont now, ill upload some quick snap shots in a second.. not very good photos though  only my phone.


----------



## Perkele (Apr 6, 2010)

phone pics just need some good lighting 

don't freak, just pic the little guy up gently from well behind his head. the more it gets used to you, the more it'll feel normal to hold.


----------



## TigerCoastal (Apr 6, 2010)

lol....sounds like a friendly little fella, i found the same thing the first time i fed it out of the enclosure, tried to pick it up to put it back in and it just wanted to wrap its self around my fingers and be a general pain to get back in, but i'm glad it all went well for you, and he's happily hiding away with a full belly.

Perkele i do it as a positive re-enforcement kind of thing for comming out of the enclosure, and being nice, especially comming up to feeding night. My 2 y/o is very food orientated and as soon as she see's the rat, she'll come towards you for it so i am careful to not handle the rats and handle her, but my 1 y/o male is that placid that i can prepare the rat, get him out, feed him and put him back in the enclosure without washing my hands and i dont have a problem, not a regular practice but have done it accidently when i have had friends around, and not a habbit i intend to get into


----------



## Python_Player (Apr 6, 2010)

ill leave it for a couple days for now.. all tucked away in the enclosure in the dark  but i definetely will be eager to hold him after he's digested the fuzzie


----------



## Python_Player (Apr 6, 2010)

TigerCoastal said:


> lol....sounds like a friendly little fella, i found the same thing the first time i fed it out of the enclosure, tried to pick it up to put it back in and it just wanted to wrap its self around my fingers and be a general pain to get back in, but i'm glad it all went well for you, and he's happily hiding away with a full belly.
> 
> Perkele i do it as a positive re-enforcement kind of thing for comming out of the enclosure, and being nice, especially comming up to feeding night. My 2 y/o is very food orientated and as soon as she see's the rat, she'll come towards you for it so i am careful to not handle the rats and handle her, but my 1 y/o male is that placid that i can prepare the rat, get him out, feed him and put him back in the enclosure without washing my hands and i dont have a problem, not a regular practice but have done it accidently when i have had friends around, and not a habbit i intend to get into


 
Yeah it seems friendly haha but like i said freaked a bit not knowiing if it was coming to feast on my hand or jus to have a climb on me :?. he/she is a happy lil snake now


----------



## TigerCoastal (Apr 6, 2010)

lol....yeah it is a little disconcerting when they do come at your fingers just after they have eaten, finger looks like it would go down quite nicely...lol...but once he digested let the enjoyment begin, just remember to take it slow and build up as they can go off their food from over handling.


----------



## Perkele (Apr 6, 2010)

i do a similar thing. i make sure i give my 1 year old a good handling before a feed, but i put her back in the enclosure. from what i've read, people usually take their snakes out to feed separately so as not to associate opening the enclosure with food, and to protect other snakes in the same enclosure.

i tried it with my hatchling coastal this year when i was having trouble getting it started on food. otherwise, it's usually easy enough for me to just put the mouse in, either by dropping, tongs or by hand.

all snakes have their own personalities, and they react differently to different situations


----------



## TigerCoastal (Apr 6, 2010)

Perkele said:


> all snakes have their own personalities, and they react differently to different situations


 
aint that the truth, i'm lucky that none of my snakes are cage defensive, so i dont do it because of that, its more that it is what i have found that has stopped my 2y/o being a little snappy once out of the enclosure, she has learnt to look for the rat, not the movement when she is out as we have 4 kids so a snappy snake isnt ideal around them. I hand feed all 3 snakes and i probably will even when they are fully grown, and have one been tagged once during feeding so far and that was a missed shot from my hatchie and he let go as soon as he couldnt pull me down and he had me at bad angle to try and wrap around me as he picked up his hide when he tried!


----------



## Python_Player (Apr 6, 2010)

*piccies*

more pics can be viewed in my gallery


----------



## TigerCoastal (Apr 6, 2010)

was that a fuzzy mouse or rat? I got mine feeding on pinkie rats already, swapped him over in one feed no fuss... didnt want him getting to "addicted" to the mice and be hard to change over when he was older


----------



## Python_Player (Apr 6, 2010)

was a fuzzie mouse.. bout half the size of a wedding finger


----------



## Perkele (Apr 6, 2010)

crazy stripe! like my guy's tail


----------



## Python_Player (Apr 6, 2010)

im really hoping it will be a good looking snake as it sheds more  fingers crossed... and i love the pattern on yours


----------



## TigerCoastal (Apr 6, 2010)

i'd give him a go on the pinkie rats, where i get them from the fuzzy mice and pinkie rats are roughly the same size, pinkies maybe a little bigger. There a few people on here that breed them who start them on pinkie rats from day one so i wanted to swap mine over asap as i am planning on breeding rats in the very near future


----------



## Perkele (Apr 6, 2010)

Python_Player said:


> im really hoping it will be a good looking snake as it sheds more  fingers crossed... and i love the pattern on yours



thanks. very much like it's daddy 
started off very brown, and has gotten a way better contrast, with a lot more green in there.

started this latest one on fuzzy mice, but my yearling was started on pinky mice then rats then fuzzies.


----------



## Python_Player (Apr 7, 2010)

TigerCoastal said:


> i'd give him a go on the pinkie rats, where i get them from the fuzzy mice and pinkie rats are roughly the same size, pinkies maybe a little bigger. There a few people on here that breed them who start them on pinkie rats from day one so i wanted to swap mine over asap as i am planning on breeding rats in the very near future


 
Well i've still got like 5 frozen fuzzies left so ill prob finish him off on them and then swap to pinkie rats. I pretty much got my hands on whatever i could at this stage cause i knew it was due for a feed



Perkele said:


> thanks. very much like it's daddy
> started off very brown, and has gotten a way better contrast, with a lot more green in there.
> 
> started this latest one on fuzzy mice, but my yearling was started on pinky mice then rats then fuzzies.


 
wow thats pretty impressive if it changed so much... but sounds like yours had a change for the good


----------



## TigerCoastal (Apr 7, 2010)

Yeah ya may as well use them up, saves them going to waste on ya. I can get mine individually so its a bit easier to go up a size without having a few smaller ones still left over. The reason i am going to start breeding rats is that alot of the time when i go to get rats they have the size below or the size above, which is a bit annoying, and the kids will love the rats as "pets"


----------



## smwah (Apr 7, 2010)

TigerCoastal said:


> Yeah ya may as well use them up, saves them going to waste on ya. I can get mine individually so its a bit easier to go up a size without having a few smaller ones still left over. The reason i am going to start breeding rats is that alot of the time when i go to get rats they have the size below or the size above, which is a bit annoying, and the kids will love the rats as "pets"



Isn't letting your kids play with rats that will become snake food a bit morbid?


----------



## TigerCoastal (Apr 7, 2010)

Hell no...they know that the rats will be bred for food, they want to breed the rats as food, they have already asked if it can be their job. whats the difference from them looking at them in the cage or having them as "pets" (and i use that term loosley) and then feeding them? Kids will still form the same attachment weather they handle the animals or not. Morbid would be making the kids feed a live rat and forcing them to stay and watch, instead of gassing in a co2 chamber when the kids arent around.


----------



## Python_Player (Apr 11, 2010)

lol yeah they'd be fine  as long as they didnt get attached to them haha. hmmm so my python hasnt been out of its hide for a few days and nights now... and its been like this since he's been fed...normal for them to be like this for days/nights on end?


----------



## TigerCoastal (Apr 11, 2010)

they wont get attached to em, or if they do i'll let em pick one each as a pet and then just replace them when they die of old age...how long has it been since ya little fella last shed?


----------



## Python_Player (Apr 11, 2010)

not sure the last time it had a shed....its eyes were clear last time i saw it though... should i put a rock in there to assist it with shedding if it is?


----------



## TigerCoastal (Apr 11, 2010)

My 2 older snakes dissappear into their hides a day or 2 before their eyes turn, and my darwin will go from clear-blue-clear in 36-48 hours so it sounds like ya little fella might be about to shed. A rock, stick, piece of dowel across his click clack will all help them shed. I have a rock and a fishtank ornament in with my little guy all the time, just to give him something to climb on and then if i miss his eyes changes its all there ready to go.


----------



## Python_Player (Apr 12, 2010)

oki ill pop some things in there for him today  'yay looking forward to seeing the first shed


----------



## TigerCoastal (Apr 12, 2010)

Will be good if you get to see it like this.... http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-discussion-42/busted-134339 . thats my 1y/o darwin shedding at about 2am this morning!! Good luck!


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Apr 12, 2010)

Congrats.. adorable is the word..


----------



## Jarden (Apr 12, 2010)

You might want to put some dowels in the click clack as coastals love to climb. Theres alot of tips on how to install them to click clacks around here. If he is coming upto shed just leave him for a week or so and mist his click clack lightly once a day to help with the humidity. You will be needing a bigger click clack soon lol Coastals grow pretty quickly

Good luck


----------



## Python_Player (Apr 13, 2010)

been a few days and still no sign of it coming out of the hiding...dont wanna lift the hide and distract it. but i put a couple splashes of water in there. havent had time to put any dowel in there yet.. wil hopefully this coming weekend


----------



## Python_Player (Apr 13, 2010)

TigerCoastal said:


> Will be good if you get to see it like this.... http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-discussion-42/busted-134339 . thats my 1y/o darwin shedding at about 2am this morning!! Good luck!


 
thats awesome  hopefully ill catch my lil guy doing the same. did u notice any colour changes?


----------



## TigerCoastal (Apr 13, 2010)

Just that he got really dull/darker in coloration. He's not real shy and he never hides, he is always sitting ontop of his ship/log or up his tree. Have ya noticed if ya little guy has moved hides at all during the night when the house is silent? coz comming up to a slough thats the only time my oldest moves around, she wont come out if the tv or a light is on. Not sure bout my lil guy tho i still waiting for him to have his first with me....


----------



## Python_Player (Apr 14, 2010)

nothing at all, middle of the night if i wake up ill have a look over and its still in there... late at night before bed no sign. iits def humid enough in there, the sides of the click clack fogged up a bit...i shine a lil torch in the click clack every now and then just to make sure its still in there hahahaa


----------



## TigerCoastal (Apr 14, 2010)

lol....i do the torch thing every night before i go to bed with all of them if they arent out of their hides. I wouldnt be to worried about him just yet, but if you want you can get him out to check him over. He might be a little snappy if he is comming up to a slough, but it is better to put your mind a rest and then leave him alone. If his eyes are clear, give him a good look over and make sure he is moving ok. Have you got him in a high traffic area of the house or in a less used room? Vibrations from footsteps, music, and other house hold appliances can stress them out simetimes


----------



## carmen (Apr 14, 2010)

what a beauty! just gawgeous, congrats


----------



## Python_Player (Apr 14, 2010)

TigerCoastal said:


> lol....i do the torch thing every night before i go to bed with all of them if they arent out of their hides. I wouldnt be to worried about him just yet, but if you want you can get him out to check him over. He might be a little snappy if he is comming up to a slough, but it is better to put your mind a rest and then leave him alone. If his eyes are clear, give him a good look over and make sure he is moving ok. Have you got him in a high traffic area of the house or in a less used room? Vibrations from footsteps, music, and other house hold appliances can stress them out simetimes


 
lol yeah jus a little piece of mind to know they are still there, considering they are known escape artists lol. ive got it in my room, no tv's on, no music or frequent footsteps.. so it wouldnt be because he is nervous... i might take a look in a few days, or when i pop some dowel in there... i know it doenst like it when the hide is lifted off him, also i havent seen any waste since fed on the 6th of this month :?



carmen said:


> what a beauty! just gawgeous, congrats


Thank you


----------



## TigerCoastal (Apr 14, 2010)

really does sound as though he is goin to slough pretty soon, my hatchie hasnt sloughed yet but my 2 larger ones, when they are due to slough they wont deficate untill they have. At one stage lily held it for 2 weeks! I keep my hatchie in my room as well as it is alot quieter with the 4 kids running around.


----------



## Python_Player (Apr 14, 2010)

i had a peek in the hide with the torch, and was curled right near the entrance... i Think he looked a lil dull but may have been the light.. im guessing itll be a shed... hopefully it wont take too much longer, i want to get some handling time in


----------



## Perkele (Apr 14, 2010)

sometimes they come out, sometimes they don't. don't fret too much. it might be cold, it might be about to shed, it might just be actign like a hatchling and hiding from predators...


----------



## TigerCoastal (Apr 14, 2010)

lol...it does get a bit like that with the handling, i guess thats why i've got the 3 and want to get a couple more, so that i always have one that i can get out  Hopefully he wont take to much longer if it is a slough, and after his first you will start to learn what his routine is when a slough is due. I think Lilith is going to get the blue eyes in the next week or so as she was fed 4 days ago, still hasnt deficated, and is hiding alot of the night instead of being aout and about, although i did catch her sticking her head out of her hide just before but it was "dark" so couldnt really see anything.


----------



## Perkele (Apr 14, 2010)

my bigger coastal and my GTP both ate the day before their last sheds. it's amusing to see a coastal eat a big meal and rip through it's skin


----------



## TigerCoastal (Apr 14, 2010)

If mine didnt wait till after sloughing to crap i prob would feed em right up to it if they wanted it, but i dont feed again till after they do.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Apr 15, 2010)

my bredli ate right up to his slough last time, but refused a feed just before slough the other day (but ate yesterday). it's hard to get it right when they are growing so fast, since every second or third feed at the moment seems to coincide with a slough 

Blue-eyed feed


----------



## Python_Player (Apr 15, 2010)

sick picture!!


----------



## Python_Player (Apr 15, 2010)

Perkele said:


> sometimes they come out, sometimes they don't. don't fret too much. it might be cold, it might be about to shed, it might just be actign like a hatchling and hiding from predators...


 
im not too fussed, as long as i can see it in the hide and it moves when i tap the click clack im ok ...thought i heard it moving last night but when i got up to look nothing was there.



TigerCoastal said:


> lol...it does get a bit like that with the handling, i guess thats why i've got the 3 and want to get a couple more, so that i always have one that i can get out  Hopefully he wont take to much longer if it is a slough, and after his first you will start to learn what his routine is when a slough is due. I think Lilith is going to get the blue eyes in the next week or so as she was fed 4 days ago, still hasnt deficated, and is hiding alot of the night instead of being aout and about, although i did catch her sticking her head out of her hide just before but it was "dark" so couldnt really see anything.


 
haha yeah m happy with my one for now...still need to get it sexed too . yeah sounds like it is... fed on the 6thApril and only seen it 2-3 days after that and once after it went hiding for a few minutes. how long does it usually take anyway? shuld i expect another week or so?


----------



## TigerCoastal (Apr 15, 2010)

Yeah i still need to get Kuddles sexed, and want to get agro done as well, just to double check what he is. At a guess i'd day that he will slough within the next week, maybe even less. Lily usually take 14-16 days total from when i can guess she is due, agro 11-13 days and not sure bout kuddles yet, i'm still waiting to work it out.lol


----------



## Python_Player (Apr 16, 2010)

lol nice names ... would it be expensive to get it sexed at a vet? looks like my only option at the moment... stillllllllll hiding, i want to play with the lil guy


----------



## TigerCoastal (Apr 16, 2010)

i've got a breeder thats going to do it for me, it's where i got lilith from. He charges $10 per snake and has 30+ years experience, so i'm not sure what a vet would charge. I'm sure if you put a thread up someone on here could hook you up with someone thats a bit cheaper than a vet in your area thats more than capable


----------



## Python_Player (Apr 16, 2010)

this is true...theres a club about 15min away that runs every first thursday of the month but i have commitments at the moment preventing me from going. i guess i could call the vet and see how much itll cost... i dont mind spending $10-20 or so...
ill also ask my breeder now if he knows of anywhere thatll do it... ive named my snake Anubis  or nikname: Nubi


----------



## TigerCoastal (Apr 16, 2010)

Nubi....love it!  Your lucky we dont have a reptile club in ballarat, there's not all that many people that are into them around here, could have to do with the fact that all the snakes we get, browns RBBS, taipans, copperheads, most people are trained to be scared of and they cant see the animal through the fear, and even if we did i'd struggle to get there as i am a shift worker who works arvo's


----------



## Python_Player (Apr 20, 2010)

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy 2:30am last night i had an urge to check n see if Anubis was out.. he was.. and in the middle of shedding!! 
i tried to get some pics but they never turned out any good...ill put them on the comp and see if they are worth posting. he has come out much lighter than the first pic... very exciting , also got his skin and unrolled it all without any rips, ill measure it up and see how long Nubi is


----------



## Python_Player (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## TigerCoastal (Apr 20, 2010)

Woo hoo, i bet its a weight off your shoulders now that you know what was going on with him! My hatchie should be shedding in the next day or 2 as well. Just remember when you measure the skin that it can be up to 50% bigger than the snake actually is, but i am planning on keeping my hatchies first skin so that i can have a comparason to put it again the next time it sheds. If you want a good measurement of Anubis down load this Apps and follow the instructions.


----------



## Python_Player (Apr 21, 2010)

yeah huge relief! had to clean out the enclosure too cause followed with the skin shed was a huge dump lol. took Nubi out, was very placid and happy to climb all over the laptop and bed head and my arms n legs. left the enclosure there after i cleaned it and Nubi stayed out for an hour before it decided to go in its enclosure. got to catch the ending of a yawn too  so cool haha. 
Thankkkks for that link! ill be sure to use it for sure! hopefulllllly ill be able to get to the meet up next thursday n get Anubis sexed... dying to know


----------



## Python_Player (Apr 21, 2010)

*few snaps while nubi was out *


----------



## TigerCoastal (Apr 21, 2010)

HAHAHA gotta love it when they do that, at least he didnt let go in the skin  Kuddles isnt hiding alot even though i know that he is comming up to shed, and have had him out the last 2 nights after work for a little, has been a little jumpy but no bites yet  I have a broom handle that i hang from the bed across to the enclosure so that when he's out he always has the easy option of going to bed, and i know where he is off to. I'll have to stop being lazy and take mine to get sexed, havnt got any kids this weekend so might so it then.

He's looking good after his shed, just make sure ya check his eyes and tail tip for retained skin, but he's looking all clean ad shiney to me


----------



## Python_Player (Apr 21, 2010)

yeah i was lucky lol, his skin was all rolled up, took me ages to unravell it but i checked it carefully and the scales over the eyes are on the skin and the tail tip is there too, also double checked him to make sure there was nothing there 
How old is ur hatchie did u say? oh yeah thats a good idea, i just bought some dowel to put in his enclosure so if i got left overs il see if i can get something to lead up to his click clack.

haha i dunno if anyone wants to see the pics im putting up but thought i would anyway lol  . i really need to get a better camera though, iphone is pretty bad quality lol.


----------



## TigerCoastal (Apr 21, 2010)

Kuddles is 10 weeks old now, and i have been using the broom handle for the last month or so for my darwin as his enclosure sits ontop of Kuddles enclosure. The last time i got a rolled skin it had been sitting there for a few hours and had gone hard so i had to get Lilith out and check her over, but have found out that you can unroll them using water if they have dried and stuck together. I'm liking seeing the pics, and hopefully will be able to post some of my own soon


----------



## syeph8 (Apr 21, 2010)

TigerCoastal said:


> Nubi....love it!  Your lucky we dont have a reptile club in ballarat, there's not all that many people that are into them around here, could have to do with the fact that all the snakes we get, browns RBBS, taipans, copperheads, most people are trained to be scared of and they cant see the animal through the fear, and even if we did i'd struggle to get there as i am a shift worker who works arvo's



Taipans in Ballarat? Typo instead of tiger maybe? Mistaken a whip snake for one? I have never heard of taipans in Ballarat. 
I'm heading to Ballarat in June to work in the health clinic for a bit and was looking at doing some herping the area, any good places to go?


----------



## TigerCoastal (Apr 21, 2010)

quite possibly was a miss identification, was only 7-8 at the time and didnt get close enough to have a good look...lol... i havnt really found any areas that are better than others for herping, anywhere away from town is as good as it gets, although i have been out around St. Georges Lake out at Creswick, Bungal Dam or Brisbane Ranges national park in the last 12 months and saw a few blueys, skinks, RBBS and a nice brown at St Georges. I dont get much of a chance to get out anymore since the rug rats came along,


----------



## syeph8 (Apr 21, 2010)

kids are great and all, but wheres the flexibility? can you call in sick? 
Relating to the thread, awesome name, Newbi! started thinking about number 2 yet?


----------



## TigerCoastal (Apr 21, 2010)

the weathers to ******* most of the year to even worry about it and i only drive a car so its a little hard to get into some of the other places that i used to go, an with 4 kids even if i did have a sickie i'd still have stuff to do. How long are ya planning on staying in the 'rat? it'll prob be a bit cold june/july an dont think you'll find alot till early aug, unless you have more luck than me!


----------



## syeph8 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah was thinking it is a terrible time to finally leave the concrete jungle, ill turn over a few stones and whatever else to have a look-see until I get bored of trying and give up. I doubt I'll find anything. I hear they shut down the rattle and hum? or the straddle and.... the rest


----------



## TigerCoastal (Apr 21, 2010)

shut down, re-opened, shut down and then re-opened again same as most of the places around ballarat. 21 Arms has been shut for the last 6 months except for a few special events. I'm glad that i'm past that stage now...lol


----------



## python_dan89 (Apr 22, 2010)

like this thread have learned a little cheers guys keep posting pics


----------



## Python_Player (Apr 22, 2010)

TigerCoastal said:


> Kuddles is 10 weeks old now, and i have been using the broom handle for the last month or so for my darwin as his enclosure sits ontop of Kuddles enclosure. The last time i got a rolled skin it had been sitting there for a few hours and had gone hard so i had to get Lilith out and check her over, but have found out that you can unroll them using water if they have dried and stuck together. I'm liking seeing the pics, and hopefully will be able to post some of my own soon


 
Awesome . yeah i was lucky i got it while it was still moist, took so long because i didnt want to make any rips. What would be the best/effective way to go about getting scales off eyes and tail if it does ever happen? Yeah  post pics when you can, i luv seeing other people's snakes and their setups etc.



syeph8 said:


> kids are great and all, but wheres the flexibility? can you call in sick?
> Relating to the thread, awesome name, Newbi! started thinking about number 2 yet?


 
haha thanks, no way mum would slaughter me (yes im 21 but living in her house its her rules...well sorta hahaha she was notttt happy about lil Nubi  but i am) but yeah as a beginner im more than happy with just the one.. and so far so good no bad attitude or nips yet  tho im still waiting for it to happen lol. did get a little restless last night after 10min so back in the enclosure it went 



bigtime89 said:


> like this thread have learned a little cheers guys keep posting pics


 
 glad its helping some people.. it can be a little overwhelming at first. Have you decided on what python ur going to get? any preference or size limit?


----------



## TigerCoastal (Apr 22, 2010)

for retained skin, i've been told a tepid bath for half an hour should help to soften it so that you can remove it, as for eye scales i've been told different things, soak them in a bath and carefully remove them, leave them and see if they come off with the next slough, or, go to the vet to get them removed. No doubt i'll get corrected if i'm wrong  Get ya mum used to nubi while he's still small and you have a chance to get her used to them, as a smaller snake is less "scarey" than an adult or even a yearling


----------



## ezekiel86 (Apr 23, 2010)

nice coastal !


----------



## python_dan89 (Apr 23, 2010)

not sure yet mate, prob a spotted first then i was thinking a coastal or jungle. still trying to make up my mind.


----------



## TigerCoastal (Apr 23, 2010)

Kuddles shed last night :lol: It was one piece and i think he's looking good... first 3 pics were taken this morning after his shed, second 2 were taken 2 days ago....


----------



## Python_Player (Apr 26, 2010)

ezekiel86 said:


> nice coastal !


 Thanks 



bigtime89 said:


> not sure yet mate, prob a spotted first then i was thinking a coastal or jungle. still trying to make up my mind.


well im very happy with my coastal.. i wanted a jungle but too snappy for my preference.,,



TigerCoastal said:


> Kuddles shed last night :lol: It was one piece and i think he's looking good... first 3 pics were taken this morning after his shed, second 2 were taken 2 days ago....


Wowww looks great, loving the colours and patterns for sure


----------



## TigerCoastal (Apr 27, 2010)

Took a video of Kuddles having a feed tonight, 15g pinky rat, took bout 15 mins to get it down but have edited it down to under 4mins, can see his colors alot better than the photo's.... 
[video=youtube;Fj-RwDXfv60]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fj-RwDXfv60[/video]


----------



## Blondie84 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey Tiger, some nice colours coming through on Kuddles there! Nice and bright. They always look so fresh and clean after a shed. My girls eyes have just started to cloud over so she should be looking her best by the end of the week.


----------



## TigerCoastal (Apr 27, 2010)

thanks blondie, he is looking alot better than he did a few days ago...lol. My 2 y/o is cloudy at the moment, have had a snake slough once a week for the last 2 weeks (agro, then kuddles,) and if lily does before next friday will make it 3 in 3 weeks!


----------



## Python_Player (Apr 28, 2010)

that is awesssssome. great vid! tried feeding Nubi again about 2 days ago but wasnt interested at all... and today i woke up and he was out of hiding.. and is still out of hiding.. very strange behaviour recently :S. but great vid ill have to get something up like this when i get a decent cam lol


----------



## TigerCoastal (Apr 28, 2010)

they have their days, my 2 y/o used to always be in her hide by the time the sun came up, but now she is out basking untill 9-10 each morning, 1 y/o has always been out ontop of his hides 80% of the day, and kuddles is out bout 50% of the day, hides from bout 12-5 each day. What are your temps like up there at the moment? Its been really cold here lately and i have had to turn my heating up slightly to keep the 32-28 gradient. It seems as tho my older snakes are realising that it is starting to cool down so they are spending more of the morning under the heat source basking and then going to hide. Even lily who has blue eyes has been out baskin the last 2 mornings, so maybe thats why he turned down the feed, but all of mine are still feeding fine.


----------



## Python_Player (Apr 29, 2010)

yeah, it was just such strange behaviour, was back in the hide today.. was only yesterday so far that its ever happened with me... to be 100% honest i havent got thermometeres in the enclosure, i been so busy recently i havent got round to it.. but i have 7W heat matt that coversabout 1/4 of the enclosure.. which Nubi Never goes near when its on.. i usually keep it on at night time only, and turn it off during the day, sometimes leave it on though... but yeah temps have been the same really.. 
I hate wasting the mice... i will wait another 2 or 3 days before trying again... i've only had him out about a total of 3-4 times since i got him (4 or so weeks ago) but i dont wanna keep holding him if i gonna feed him soon but i wanna keep up the handling so he gets used to me :O


----------



## Perkele (Apr 29, 2010)

it just takes time. my little stubborn coastal, macchiato, was hiding and not eating. now the little guy is out every night and exploring and eats well. they just have to get used to it.

i have the mat on a thermostat, but it doesn't cover more then 1/5 of the tub. that way there's a decent gradient.

i could video my older coastal feeding after a few months.


----------



## TigerCoastal (Apr 29, 2010)

When you feed nubi how much do you "annoy" him with the mouse? To get Kuddles to feed i have to gently tap him on the side of the body/neck and up around the head for up to 5 mins before he will strike at the food, which is down from 15-20 mins when i fist got him, and i have found that at the moment he like to be fed out of his enclosure while hanging from something, and he prefers rats over mice. It sucks when you have to waste mice/rats coz they wont eat, maybe let him go another 4 days or so before offering again, it wont hurt him, and he might be a bit hungrier by then. I have read posts/threads where peoples hatchies havnt eaten for months and they are still fine.


----------



## Python_Player (Apr 29, 2010)

Perkele said:


> it just takes time. my little stubborn coastal, macchiato, was hiding and not eating. now the little guy is out every night and exploring and eats well. they just have to get used to it.
> 
> i have the mat on a thermostat, but it doesn't cover more then 1/5 of the tub. that way there's a decent gradient.
> 
> i could video my older coastal feeding after a few months.



How long did it take for macchiato to come round to being held and fed frequently? i def will get a thermometer.. i am hoping its not too hot... jus cause he doesnt go near it really... 
yeah get a video of ur coastal feeding 



TigerCoastal said:


> When you feed nubi how much do you "annoy" him with the mouse? To get Kuddles to feed i have to gently tap him on the side of the body/neck and up around the head for up to 5 mins before he will strike at the food, which is down from 15-20 mins when i fist got him, and i have found that at the moment he like to be fed out of his enclosure while hanging from something, and he prefers rats over mice. It sucks when you have to waste mice/rats coz they wont eat, maybe let him go another 4 days or so before offering again, it wont hurt him, and he might be a bit hungrier by then. I have read posts/threads where peoples hatchies havnt eaten for months and they are still fine.



lol well the first time i tried to play with his food there was 0 interest.. he never ate it. the second attempt of feeding he ate and i didnt tempt him cause its guts burst all over my hands and itself when i was feeling to see if it thawed properly, and he took it straight away. this time i put it in not much interest, cut its stomach and it flicked its tongue near it.. left it overnight with nubi in another enclosure but nothing so chucked it out and put him back. 
mayb ill try in a couple days to tempt him properly...im not too worried bout him not eating yet... 
so i shuldnt try n hold him til a few days after he feeds next? read that it can turn them off their food if u hold em too much.


----------



## Perkele (Apr 29, 2010)

macchiato was fine to handle straight away. before first feed. the feeding was a pain, but i just kept at it. now i just poke the mouse near it's face and it goes for it.

holding them just after they eat can cause them to regurge. just make sure the little guy has warmth and a place to hide, and leave him alone after feeding.

getting them to feed properly is the hardest part. after that it's easy


----------



## TigerCoastal (Apr 29, 2010)

totally agree with ya perkele, was going to say to get a thermometer and check your temps, handling 3-4 times in 4 weeks isnt what i would class as overhandling, coz if the heats not right they wont eat. Once you get the feeding sorted, i'd let him digest for 48 hrs or so before handling, but other than that it should be fine


----------



## Python_Player (Apr 29, 2010)

ok ill try that... and ill get my hands on a thermometer or two for each end tomorrow and make sure temps are right ,, i jus enjoy handling Nubi, wanna take him out some more but it seems like theres always a reason not to haha


----------



## TigerCoastal (Apr 29, 2010)

yeah i know that feeling, why do you think i have 3? That way i can always have 1 that i can handle!! If your not looking at spending big $$$ on a thermometer try get your hands on a reptileone digital dual probe thermometer, i picked some up the other day for under $20 each from my local herp shop which is about the same price as the round black dial ones.


----------



## Python_Player (Apr 29, 2010)

awesome ill look into that over the next day or two, thanks.. hahha yeahhh i'd get murdered if i thought about more than Nubi.. i already cop an earful every day or two bout it haha


----------



## TigerCoastal (Apr 29, 2010)

lol....i cop that off my mum, more so for the fact that i let the kids handle the snakes, but my partner and the kids love em so i can get as many as i want, as long as i get my partner some gex she'll be happy


----------



## Python_Player (Apr 30, 2010)

hahahhaa nice one... i have been trying to plot a way on getting mum to hold him... nothing successful yet.. almost didnt hold the shedded skin haha! oh well.. mayb in good time... hopefully before he gets tooo big


----------



## TigerCoastal (Apr 30, 2010)

once he's feeding and you can handle him a bit more she will start to relax when she see that he dont try to eat you at every oppotunity, and she might come around, but then again some people never do....lol. Just keep hanging around in the same room as her while you are handling nubi and hope... if not, you know how to get the house to yourself for the night "ummmm mum...nubi got out of his enclosure an i cant find him......"


----------



## Python_Player (Apr 30, 2010)

hahahaha yeah she would KILLLL ME, prob start spraying mortein or something lol!
but yea thats a good idea, she freaks everytime she see's it and says get it away!!! bla bla bla lol...oh well.. itll all work out in time i guess. second day Nubi has been in his toilet roll all day today... i adjusted the heat matt so it was covering less of the click clack and it must of been more comfortable for him which is a good sign


----------



## TigerCoastal (Apr 30, 2010)

lmao, you gotta love people like that. My partners step-mum is petrified and every time she comes around she stands at the front door untill we promise that the snakes are in their enclosures, so we get her comfy with a coffee and then get one of the kids to take lilith out to the lounge wrapped around their neck... its hilarious! I've never used a heat mat, always ceramics/blue party globed depending on the enclosure, but once you got your thermometer and get it all good it should be easy to keep it that way.

Kuddles had a feed tonight, was a 12 gram pinky rat, best part was that he was out hunting around when i went to defrost his pinky and when i came back he was in hiis hide, so i just gently lifted it off him, and sat the pinky on the enclosure floor next to him, he uncovered his head and smashed it, no hassling or nothing. Give it a little time and you will work out when nubi wants to eat, and he will learn that when it is offered to take it. Up until now i have been feeding every 4-5 days but i left it an extra day before offering and it worked out good.


----------



## Perkele (May 2, 2010)

i've taken ef3as into work a couple of times, and the people who freak out about it are amusing. they stay away, but after they realise everyone else is keen, they come up for a touch.

my girlfriend loves my snakes, but freaked out when she realised how big the coastals were going to get (after seeing stewydead's big guy). that's why i got her a GTP


----------



## TigerCoastal (May 2, 2010)

Perkele i have the opposite problem to you when it comes to my girlfriend and the size of snakes. We had been keeping snakes for a few months and were looking for a new addition. I was looking for a coastal that was around the 4-5 foot mark, and she found a beautiful Tully Coastal that was around 8 foot and about 9kg, and i had a fight on my hands to talk her out of it. I know my coastals will get big, but i want my experience to grow with them, especially with 4 kids in the house!


----------



## Python_Player (May 7, 2010)

hmm so havent had much to say, nubi has been pretty quiet ... its been a month since he has fed.. wasted another mouse yesterday  i tempted him for over 20min. sliced the mouse open and showed more interest and BAM out of no where i got THE SHOCK OF MY LIFE!!!!! he struck at the mouse but missed.. i kept playin with it but he didn seem interested at all, tried to go outta the enclosure and them kept going reallllllly close to the mouse then moving away..
the only real interest in it was when the strike happened.. that was it. :S oh well i guess i will wait some more...


----------



## TigerCoastal (May 7, 2010)

hmm i think thats a little strange for a hatchie, but i'm not 100% sure, as kuddles is still eating every 4-6 days. How did you go getting a thermometer? If ya got one what are ya temps like? He's still in his click-clack yeah? Has it got enough ventilation to keep the humidity down? And what is it sitting on? wood, tile, cement? coz if you have an air temp thermometer the heat transfer from something that is cool might be making him feel colder than what the air temp is. I'm just trying to think of the things i have read/been told that might turn him off his food.


----------



## Python_Player (May 8, 2010)

hmmmm well i must admit i have been slack and havent gotten a thermometer yet.. i will def get one or two before the weekend ends... mayb the temps are off and thats why he wasn't feeding... but then again why would he strike at it and leave it alone after?...agitated that i kept annoying him with it? he is still in his click clack yeah...a 7watt heat matt covering about 1/4 of it....i usually turn it on at night, and turn it off by day... tried feeding him at about 12-1am last night..


----------



## TigerCoastal (May 11, 2010)

i have my heating on 24/7 for all my snakes, it will change next year as my oldest will be old enough and big enough to cool, and most people that i have talked to on here have recommended heating hatchies-yearlings 24/7. so maybe thats the reason, and if having the heat off i'm pretty sure that it should be on during the day and off at night. Hopefully someone will correct me if i am wrong :s. lol Are you sure that the feed was properly defrosted/warm enough when you tried feeding? usually thats about all that makes them release if they want to eat. If not i'd still put it down to something to do with the temps.

On another note i fed kuddles tonight, had a 22g velvet/fuzzy rat in the freezer and thought i would see if he could get it down. Was a massive effort 45mins not counting the time that he played with it. First off tried swallowing it sideways and bottom jaw on the rat opened and caught on the side of kuddles lip, tried at it for 10 mins or so then pulled off and tried again and got it down.

Will have some pics of my new male striped coastal in a few weeks when i pick him up...hopefully striped babies comming my way in the next few years  Heres some pics of kuddles before with the rat and after, camera battery was flat and ony got enough charge into it when he was just about finished.


----------



## Python_Player (May 12, 2010)

ok im convinced it was the temperatures... like he struck at the mouse but didnt hold on or anything.. but i turned heating on (and wil be keeping it on) and last night he was sitting on the spot directly under the heat mat!!! never have i seen this so im guessing this must of been why. i might try feeding again tonight..

Great pics there, and good work on the snakes behalf of downing the rat


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (May 12, 2010)

your python looks like my big girl ?


----------



## TigerCoastal (May 12, 2010)

Yeah try give him another feed tomorrow night after he has had a good chance to warm up and work out that the temps are going to stay up. The temp really effects how the snake digests its food and if it is to cold it wont be able to digest, which in turn can cause probs for the snake like bloating, rotting food in the stomach stuff like that so they wont eat until they know that it will be warm enough so they dont have a problem. If Nubi dont eat for you on this feed i would get in touch with his breeder and try to get a bit more info on set-up, temps, feeding method (hands or tongs) and anything else they think might help. How long has it been since he has had a feed now?

As for Kuddles feed, i'm thinking that he will be staying on them for another 7-8 feeds and then will move him to fuzzys.


----------



## Python_Player (May 13, 2010)

REPTILIAN-KMAN said:


> your python looks like my big girl ?


 
just had a look at your albums, beautiful girl! mine has very similar patterns but yours is lighter... did you get yours as a hatchling or a lil older? if a hatchie what colour was she? Still dont know if mine's a boy or a girl yet..



TigerCoastal said:


> Yeah try give him another feed tomorrow night after he has had a good chance to warm up and work out that the temps are going to stay up. The temp really effects how the snake digests its food and if it is to cold it wont be able to digest, which in turn can cause probs for the snake like bloating, rotting food in the stomach stuff like that so they wont eat until they know that it will be warm enough so they dont have a problem. If Nubi dont eat for you on this feed i would get in touch with his breeder and try to get a bit more info on set-up, temps, feeding method (hands or tongs) and anything else they think might help. How long has it been since he has had a feed now?
> 
> As for Kuddles feed, i'm thinking that he will be staying on them for another 7-8 feeds and then will move him to fuzzys.


 
as we speak Nubi is laying curled up on the heat matt...will defrost a mouse and see what the go is. its been 5-6weeks now. yeah i can imagine he wouldnt want food if the temps aren't right.... ill give it a go now and see what happens, will keep u posted


----------



## TigerCoastal (May 14, 2010)

Hope he fed for you  I just handled Kuddles for the first time since he had his big feed, good as gold, didnt realise when i first got him out but he just had a crap a few mins before i got him out as he hadnt been out of his hide for long....looks like i got a job to do before i make it to bed... He also "discovered" my 3 foot darwin while he was out, Decided to climb up ontop of his enclosure where my darwins is and my darwin came up to the glass for a look where they both stayed for the next 5 mins looking at each-other


----------



## Tinky (May 14, 2010)

After owning Dragons for a year, I fell in love with a couple of placid Coastals as the SOFAR meeting on Tuesday. It wasthe first time I had handled a snake, and there was a hatchling and a yearling.

Ended up buying the yearling last night. It has spent the past hour under my son's long hair.

Called it Tails


----------



## Python_Player (May 14, 2010)

TigerCoastal said:


> Hope he fed for you  I just handled Kuddles for the first time since he had his big feed, good as gold, didnt realise when i first got him out but he just had a crap a few mins before i got him out as he hadnt been out of his hide for long....looks like i got a job to do before i make it to bed... He also "discovered" my 3 foot darwin while he was out, Decided to climb up ontop of his enclosure where my darwins is and my darwin came up to the glass for a look where they both stayed for the next 5 mins looking at each-other


 
Didnt get a chance to attempt to feed last night.. im thinking ill wait til monday, ill be putting in dowel bits, clean the enclosure etc and there will be a fair bit of distraction and dont want to annoy him with it all. 

haha nice, dont let them out together at the same time? prob a good thing they both weren't out if they have never seen the other... u kinda got to see how they react near eachother 



Tinky said:


> After owning Dragons for a year, I fell in love with a couple of placid Coastals as the SOFAR meeting on Tuesday. It wasthe first time I had handled a snake, and there was a hatchling and a yearling.
> 
> Ended up buying the yearling last night. It has spent the past hour under my son's long hair.
> 
> Called it Tails


 
Congrats  i hope you'll enjoy Tails as much as im enjoying Anubis .... need alot of patience though haha. Anubis was the first snake i ever handled (properly handled, not jus touching a snake's tail) and i was sold ...love my lil guy. post up some pics when u get a chance


----------



## TigerCoastal (May 14, 2010)

Nah i only get the one snake out at a time, especially when it Kuddles (60cm, 80 grams), considering that Agro (120cm, 500g) and Lilith (150cm, 750g) would be able to tear him apart. Once Kuddles is older and i have "him" sexed, if he turns out to be males he will be going over Lilith and if he is a she i will put Mustard over her. Breeding time will be the only time that i have any of my snakes around another one.

@Tinky glad you finally took the plunge and got a python? You prob made the right choice going for something that is a little more established as your first snake, as python_player is finding out they can be a little fiddley to get feeding once you get them home, and then when you do eventually get a hatchie you will have another snake to handle while you let the baby settle  My first was Lilith (2yo coastal), then Agro (1yo Darwin), and then Kuddles (4mth coastal), now in a few weeks i go to pick up another 2y/o coastal that i hope to breed with Lily next season-season after.


----------



## TigerCoastal (May 16, 2010)

The few pics i posted the other day of Kuddles big feed have now been trumped. The camera was fully charged for last nights feed so i got a vid of it. This one was a 24g velvet/fuzzy rat, He's a happy little snake now with a full belly. [video=youtube;T2tvmkmC1qM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2tvmkmC1qM[/video]

Good luck with the feed when you try and ley us know how you go, have you thought about trying day old chicks or scenting the feed with a small birds feather in the rat/mouse's mouth? Just another thought.


----------



## Python_Player (May 20, 2010)

Great vid there! still hasn't eaten .... tried again last night didnt take it, left it overnight and it was still there this morning... not quite sure where i can get day old chicks from, i might pop into the pet store and ask.
again as last time.. comes up to it, practically touches it with its nose then moves back away... driving me nuts


----------



## Snakelove (May 20, 2010)

TigerCoastal said:


> The few pics i posted the other day of Kuddles big feed have now been trumped. The camera was fully charged for last nights feed so i got a vid of it. This one was a 24g velvet/fuzzy rat, He's a happy little snake now with a full belly.
> 
> Good luck with the feed when you try and ley us know how you go, have you thought about trying day old chicks or scenting the feed with a small birds feather in the rat/mouse's mouth? Just another thought.


 
Gave you a bit of a shock didn't it? haha. It could go with something bigger imo. weaner rats I reckon!


----------



## TigerCoastal (May 20, 2010)

Python_Player said:


> Great vid there! still hasn't eaten .... tried again last night didnt take it, left it overnight and it was still there this morning... not quite sure where i can get day old chicks from, i might pop into the pet store and ask.
> again as last time.. comes up to it, practically touches it with its nose then moves back away... driving me nuts



hmmm thats not sounding to good, how close is the breeder that you got nubi from? I'd really be going to see him and find out a little more about his hatchie setup and how he feeds. Is Nubi still looking healty and not loosing to much weight? The other thing it could be is that the feed is either to hot or to cold, and after the first feed that he had for you that exploded on him he might be a little warey of it. Do you know anyone that breeds mice/rats that you could get a live pinky off and feed fresh killed instead of frozen/thawed?

@Snakelove it was more of a surprise that he got it down so easily, dont think ill go for the weiner rats for a little bit longer yet, but they way he is growing it wont be to long, but will be increasing the food size by a few grams each feed


----------



## Python_Player (May 20, 2010)

HE FED    i left the fuzzie in hot water for double the length i normally wait, then took it straight out of the water and dangled it above Nubi... then ran it along the floor after i got his attention then BAM he grabbed it constricted it and ate it sideways haha. just finished swallowing it . it burst open on him while he constricted it and theres a bit of guts around, i think ill clean the enclosure now...

what a relief


----------



## TigerCoastal (May 20, 2010)

Woo Hoo you gotta be happy with that, hopefully you have figured out what was wrong and he starts feeding frequently for you. I bet that has taken a big weight off your shoulders, and has made Nubi a happy little snake. Maybe next time to stop it exploding all over him, try heat for in between what you used to do and what you did this time. How do you check if the pinky is defrosted? I usually pull it out of the water amd hold the belly between my fingers for about 15 seconds and then do the same thing with the head to feel for any temp drop, coz if the center of the belly or head is still frozen it will feel warm when you first pick it up, but after a short time the coolness will come through, the larger the rat the longer i hold it for to feel for the cold. 
I've got some good news too, i'll be picking my new coastal up either tomorrow or saturday morning so i'll throw a pic or 2 up when i get him home, Although when i went to see the breeder the other day i had a look at the snake and for a 2y/o it needs to get some size on it. He was a hold back that the breeder was going to use in his breeding program, but i think he was slow grown just to see what his colors and pattern were going to be like, and the breeder changed his mind, but he's not that much smaller than what my female was when i got her so i should be able to get him to catch up pretty quick.


----------



## Python_Player (May 23, 2010)

i know its defrosted cause its in hot water for a while, and i always feel around for a bit to see if i can feel any change in temp. no i dont think it was the heat that made it explode, just the stomach of the fuzzie is really fragile :S i memba when i was feeling the first mouse i defrosted and it burst in my hand haha. 
So you should have gotten your new coastal  any pics? very exciting, picked out a name and know if its boy or girl? im sure it'll pick up its weight/size soon enough, just let it smash a rat every week, as long as its eating well


----------



## TigerCoastal (May 23, 2010)

ah cool, i've never had one explode the only time i've had any mess is when i have had to brain the pinky :s but yeah they do feel pretty fragile when ya get them out of the hot water. Yeah i got my boy yesterday, think he will make a nice partner for my female  The pics on the coffee table are of my new boy, and the snake on the astro-turf is my original stripe that i got first


----------



## Blondie84 (May 23, 2010)

TigerCoastal said:


> ah cool, i've never had one explode the only time i've had any mess is when i have had to brain the pinky :s but yeah they do feel pretty fragile when ya get them out of the hot water. Yeah i got my boy yesterday, think he will make a nice partner for my female  The pics on the coffee table are of my new boy, and the snake on the astro-turf is my original stripe that i got first


 
He is very cute, Tiger!! Very nice colours for a coastal! Whats his temperament like?!?


----------



## TigerCoastal (May 23, 2010)

thanks blondie, have only handled him 3 times so far, twice at the breeders and then when i first got him home for the pics and he has a great temperament so far, wasn't worried at all by the kids wanting to have a look. He did have one little snap at me, i was holding him trying to get a pic when i felt something wet run down my arm... looked at his *** and he was just starting to pump out a turd, so i headed for the door to get him on the grass and as i reached for the handle (a bit quick) he opened his mouth, no strike but just sat there like he was waiting for me to put my hand in his mouth, i have been lucky so far, 4 out of 4 snakes have been very placid once settled and am still waiting for my first real bite.


----------



## Python_Player (May 24, 2010)

Awesome! u should be very happy , his temprament should be fine being an older snake and all . hahahhahahaa thats funny, i never thought about being shat on by a snake before.. dont really want to be either lol. I been pretty lucky too... my lil guy hasn't tried to snap at me either yet which im pretty happy about  but then again i want to get the first bite over with so its not as much of a shock if he tries again hahaha


----------



## TigerCoastal (May 24, 2010)

lol, thats the second time that i have been shat on, first time was when i got my striped female, was at the breeders and he got her out for me to have a good look at and she shat down my leg, that was worse than this time, i wore it all that time. The only bite that i have had so far is from kuddles, was feeding him and he missed the pinky, hit my finger and then let go, would much rather a bite off him than a kitten. Am still waiting for my first feeding bite from one of the bigger ones, i know it will happen eventually as i dont use a hook to get them out and dont use feeding tongs (yet) coz they seem to have a good aim, but i know its getting closer


----------



## Blondie84 (May 24, 2010)

I only use the feeding tongs because i cant quite bring myself to touch the ratties yet.... I'm working up to it though!!


----------



## TigerCoastal (May 24, 2010)

we have pet rats for the kids (fresh food supply) so i cant avoid touching them, just remind yourself that they are "clean" captive raised rats and not wild diseased rats, mind you mice still gross me out  maybe give a latex glove a go for starters, your still touching it and can feel it but there is a small barrier between you and the rat.


----------



## Blondie84 (May 24, 2010)

Yeah the rational part of my brain knows that, I just cant get over that final part of actually touching it. First 2 feeds I was cringing and 'ew-ing' the whole time, now its all business. I will get there lol.


----------



## Python_Player (May 24, 2010)

ahaha these are the things that make u a girl ... though its not the nicest thing to be holdin a baby mouse/rat in ur hand haha. yehhhhh i dont like the idea of my hand in the enclosure, i use two wooden sticks like chopsticks to tempt Anubis ...haha mayb when i find a little more courage and trust in his aming skills ill try hand feeding


----------



## TigerCoastal (May 24, 2010)

if you want to hand feed, do it young when they dont hurt when they miss, i hardly bled when kuddles got me. And they dont miss often, 1 miss in 25 feeds wil 3 snakes isnt to bad i think. lol


----------



## Blondie84 (May 24, 2010)

Yep and it frustrates the hell out of me because I am SO not a squeamish girlie girl but yeah.


----------



## Python_Player (May 24, 2010)

TigerCoastal said:


> if you want to hand feed, do it young when they dont hurt when they miss, i hardly bled when kuddles got me. And they dont miss often, 1 miss in 25 feeds wil 3 snakes isnt to bad i think. lol


ohhhh yeah thats true... hahaha it already made me miss a few heartbeats using chopstick tools when it first struck, even though i was off guard. mayb ill just not hand feed hahaha.



Blondie84 said:


> Yep and it frustrates the hell out of me because I am SO not a squeamish girlie girl but yeah.


haha well i guess u like snakes and thats not girlie girl like... got any pics of ur md?


----------



## Blondie84 (May 24, 2010)

Python_Player said:


> haha well i guess u like snakes and thats not girlie girl like... got any pics of ur md?



OMG I have hundreds of pics lol!! Im a little obsessed!!


----------



## TigerCoastal (May 24, 2010)

man and your starting with a hatchie,my first snake, lily, was 2 years old and big enough to eat 180g+ rats when i got her, and she hits that hard that she can rip the tail off a fresh killed rat if your holding on to tight. If i had of had some more $$$ when i got her i reckon i would have got tongs but i didnt so i started hand feeding and havnt thought about getting any yet, and never thought of chopsticks! 

lol, i think i have 8 folders of pics, 1 for each snake, 1 for feeding pics, 1 for feeding vids, 1 for slough's and odd behaviours, 1 for enclosures and other stuff, I'm a japaneese tourist stuck in an aussie body when it comes to taking snake pics


----------



## Blondie84 (May 25, 2010)

Tonight's feeding


----------



## Blondie84 (May 25, 2010)

TigerCoastal said:


> I'm a japaneese tourist stuck in an aussie body when it comes to taking snake pics


 
SO glad I'm not the only one. Having an iphone is even worse... the pics arent the best quality but I always have it with me so I am constantly snapping pics.... I post only a selection of them on my FB and I'm pretty sure most of my friends are sick of it but I dont care!!


----------



## TigerCoastal (May 25, 2010)

lol, mine are mostly for me, the few good ones i take i put on here, but none of my friends on FB like snaks so its a bit pointless when i get the "the only good snake....." so i save it for people that appreciate it.


----------



## Blondie84 (May 25, 2010)

Yeah they're mostly on there for my mum and a couple of friends who are interested, most of whom are overseas.


----------



## Blondie84 (May 25, 2010)

And the feeding vids are to gross them out LOL!!


----------



## TigerCoastal (May 25, 2010)

yeah i do like the reactions from the feeding vids, especially when edited and heavy metal is added over the top


----------



## Blondie84 (May 25, 2010)

Haha I'm lucky that I'm even able to upload the vids lol!! I'm so not technologically savvy.


----------



## TigerCoastal (May 25, 2010)

neither am i but it is easy, windows movie maker is the name of the program i use, very basic but does what i want, add tunes and edit out extra footage when they are having a rest or something. also covers the kids fighting in the audio


----------



## Python_Player (Jun 2, 2010)

sooooo i bought some pinkie rats... gonna give them a go with my lil guy.. fingers crossed


----------



## Python_Player (Jun 2, 2010)

ok so no luck, showed interest then just sat there for ages... then it went cold, heated it back up in warm water, went cold quick, then put it in hotter water and cooked it ... sooooo im warming the last fuzzie mouse i have at an attempt he will try down that.. fingers crossed. i need to find a more effective way of heating the food maybe...


----------



## TigerCoastal (Jun 2, 2010)

hmmm another idea might be to cover his click clack with a towel, he might just be a shy eater and dont like to be watched. And have you tried putting the pinky in the fridge and letting it defrost for a few hours before warming it? I have one snake that wont touch a rat that has been defrosted in water, but will eat it wet after it has been warmed. I dont know if it has something to do with the ammount of time it is in the water for, if it "dilutes" the smell or taste or something, but he wont touch it. the other 3 will smash anything waved infront of their nose. just another coulpe of ideas i have just had.


----------



## Python_Player (Jun 2, 2010)

yeah i put a black cover over the whole click clack and darkened the room because it worked the first time i fed him...but not the case this time. i think ill try defrosting in the fridge and then warming it in the water. hmm im hoping the pinkie rats wont be too big for him?... he's fed 6times, born january...and his body size is a lil smaller than most of the rats...but then again he didn go for the mouse either. i got video on my iphone of what he was doing but i cant get it off onto the computer :S hahaha


----------



## TigerCoastal (Jun 2, 2010)

i would guess that they arent to big for him, it would be more that he likes the mice better if anything, some snakes are hard to swap over. If you look at the rat and think that it "might" be to big for him, its probably still alot smaller than he could eat if he really wants to. Have you managed to measure and weigh nubi yet? Or does he look dull like he may be comming up to a slough? I cant think of alot more than that, and i am guessing that not alot of people can be stuffed reading through 4 pages to make a reply....lol...but hopefully someone else can offer something else, or if i think of anything i will put it up for you.


----------



## Python_Player (Jun 2, 2010)

yeah the size crossed my mind but i offered him the smallest one there which was slightly bigger than the fuzzie mouse i was feeding him. he might like the mice but he didn go for the fuzzie mouse after i tried offering the rat. nah havent weighed or measured him yet, i havent taken him out in a while, and he is still looking dark so i dont think he is coming up to a slough. its all good, he probably just isnt hungry, its only been about 10 or 11 days since i last fed him...i might try again defrosting a rat, then if he doesnt take it ill just wait some more


----------



## TigerCoastal (Jun 2, 2010)

10 or 11 days is nothing really to worry about, i dont think, but would be starting to try to figure out why he isnt feeding a bit more frequently for you as a snake this young needs feeding more often than a larger snake. Are your temps still right? just wondering if you have had a bit cooler weather and that is effecting the (nighttime) temps in his click clack, i've never used a heat mat/cord so wouldnt know, but have noticed that in the last month here my heating has been on more and more, so am wondering if your heat mat is struggling? Did you end up gettin in contact with his breeder to find out if there was a specific way that he defrosted/warmed/fed? Were you hassling him with the feed today? just wondering if you place the pinky in his enclosure somewhere close to him, cover the enclosure and leave him if that might have a different result? Was just talking to a mate that has bred them in the past and he said that there was the occasional snake that got to stressed by the hassling and wouldnt feed unless it was done like this


----------



## Python_Player (Jun 4, 2010)

yeah im not worried about 10 or 11 days.. its just i want him to start feeding more often... in 3 months he's only fed for me twice...
im gonna try a couplllllle more techniques and make sure that im warming the food good and then ill contact the breeder. temps seem to be ok, he spends alot of his time on a new plant i put in there and occasionally warming up on the heat mat in the mornings...i think an accurate thermometer is in order. i tried hassling and i tried leaving it in there for a while but didnt make a move on the pinkie rat or fuzzie mouse. will let ya know how it goes over the next couple days


----------



## TigerCoastal (Jun 4, 2010)

Yeah there still a few more things that you can try, braining, puncturing the stomach, and if worse comes to worse, once you have been shown how to properly do it, force feeding. Next time you try feed him, try quietly sitting the pinky on the floor of the enclosure close to him, cover him and leave him alone, he might have been stressed by the hassling and once you put it down that may have stopped him having it. The other possibility that i haven't thought of untill now, and i dont wanna stress you out, but sometimes there could be a medical reason for it, like an abcess in his mouth or something like that. I've never had anything like that yet, touch wood, so i dont know what the symptoms to look for are. I have a thermometer in each enclosure before i put a snake in there, and at my local rep shop they have the black round ones and then single probe digitals for about the same price, but the digital are alot better i think. You can also get twin probe ones to monitor warm and cool end temps.


----------



## Python_Player (Jun 7, 2010)

ok so ordered some digital thermometers... will get this temp thing under control.. but id the heat matt is on the floor will the thermometer have to go on the ground? or the sides fine? :S. hmm i doubt there is anything wrong with him, like i said its prob just the way im preparing the food. will contact the breeder and ask how he went about preparing the food .


----------



## TigerCoastal (Jun 7, 2010)

I cant really tell you where to put the thermometer, coz i have never used a heat mat, only globes/heat emitters to heat the air. I would guess that you should check the temps on the floor above the heat mat, but also check what the air temp is, as the heat mat wont really heat the air that well. Also have you got a hide sitting over the heat mat? like a box with a small hole in it? That will help catch a little bit of heat and create more of a hot spot for nubi to digest. Could you post some pics of your set up including one with the lid in place, side on, an full internal and give me a discription of where the heat mat is? Might be able to come up with something from that to help with the temps


----------



## Python_Player (Jun 7, 2010)

ok so got a few snaps of the enclosure, still want to add some dowel pieces that run the length... mayb just one will do. U can see in the enclosure theres a longish toilet roll in the heated area and the water bowl is in the cool area. the vent on the lid is just covered with speaker material so he cant squeeze through the wires. Heat mats the black thing thats on an angle under the container


----------



## Python_Player (Jun 7, 2010)

pics attached:


----------



## Python_Player (Jun 7, 2010)

and one more


----------



## TigerCoastal (Jun 8, 2010)

looking at the pics tha'ts about the same set up that i have, just a bit bigger as its a proper enclosure. The only thing that i can suggest you try is to swap your hides over, as the toilet roll lets in more light and doesn't hold the heat as well as a "cave" style hide. That way he will have the heat that he needs and a dark space to hide to digest. Sometimes that's all it takes, my female has a hide that if you take it out of her enclosure she gets really cranky, she's to big to curl up inside it now but she loves to wrap around it. To put a dowel in just cut it to the length of your click clack and stick some screws through the ventilation holes on opposite sides


----------



## Python_Player (Jun 8, 2010)

hmm thats true bout the 'cave' hide...i might try that. ive just warmed up a pinkie rat, dropped it in turned the light out and left it for about 20min... will go check it in another 20 or so. 
Also im thinking of building, out of a cabinet, an enclosure and make my own rock wall etc... i know that cause its a hatchie it shuldn't be in a huge area (still be a good couple months before it will be close to being finished) but i was thinkin ill pop his lil click clack in there and leave the lid off so if he decides he wants to go for a wander he can. obviously plenty of hides, good heating/basking spots, climbing etc will be available in the bigger enclosure.. just an idea for now anyway


----------



## Python_Player (Jun 8, 2010)

oh and i had a quick peep 5min after i dropped the pinkie in there and he was sniffing it out so i turned the light off and walked out again haha


----------



## TigerCoastal (Jun 8, 2010)

you just read my mind with the enclosure thought, i find it easier to get the temp gradient right in my larger enclosures so i would guess that the same would go for click-clacks - small enclosure. What size are you thinking of? I have converted a t.v. unit into an enclosure, havn't got as far as doing rock walls yet, they are a plan once i get a few things finished off around the house


----------



## Python_Player (Jun 8, 2010)

yeah tv unit is good but all the ones i have seen are just wayyyyyyyyyy too big.. huge! i dont think most of them would fit in my room lol. something like a lil smaller or a tv cabinet without the sides or something like that.. ill see if i can find a pic. i like the simple enclosure where its got the tank on top and the cupboards underneath actually. yeah the size of the click clack just make it difficult to get everything u want to fit in there.

well i had a look and he is just chilling outta his hide with half his body looped around the pinkie.. doesnt look like there is much interest :S


----------



## TigerCoastal (Jun 8, 2010)

give him some more time alone if he is half wrapped around it, his interest might be getting up a little more. If size is an issue, go to bunnings, grab some melamine and build it yourself, my 3 bank of enclosures 2100(h)x1200(l)x600(w) cost me $70 in melamine, so a smaller enclosure would be bout $30 and they have it pre-cut at different sizes so you can make it without cutting it if you need to. The biggest cost comes from the electrical's ($70-$$$) and the glass ($50 for 2x 500x620, 5mm toughened glass)


----------



## Python_Player (Jun 8, 2010)

yepp he's on the heat matt right next to the pinkie, thought he was eating it at first then when i got closer he looked up at me so i quickly left n turned light out, shut the door haha. well the problem is i dont have a huge range of tools, so getting a cabinet thats already made might be better...then again i wouldnt need too many tools i guess.. i'll see how it goes, if i cant find anything that appeals ill jus go bout making my own . plus im gonna need some assitance on UV and IR globes etc etc when i come to it :S gets confusing when u hear so many different things


----------



## TigerCoastal (Jun 8, 2010)

uv is for lizzards, snakes dont need it, they THINK it might help prevent DPS in diamonds, but it hasnt been proven or not. IR are good for heat, havnt used them much, the first enclosures i built use blue party globes for heat, but my big ones have ceramics (0% light emission). But when you work out what size you want i'll give you a hand to work out what kind, wattage and where in the enclosure you want to put it. I only needed the basic tools to build the big one, circular saw as i bought full sheets of melamine, battery drill and drill bits, hacksaw and spare blades and a couple of screwdrivers, plus a measuring tape and pencil  Also bunnings can cut the sheets to size for a cost if you dont have your own saw.

Leave the pinky in there over night and toss it first thing if he hasnt eaten it, he might weight till the house is silent to eat it if he is interested


----------



## Python_Player (Jun 8, 2010)

awesomeee thank u, ill let u kno how i go finding something or if i decide to build one. 
well ill leave it in there, its still on the heat matt so it shuld stay warm hahaha and will chuck it tomorrow it not eaten. should probably clean the enclosure tomorrow too after rat has been all over the joint aye? 
off to sleep for tonight, 1am already.. times been creeping up on me recently haha

Cheers


----------



## TigerCoastal (Jun 8, 2010)

Thats sweet, here's a thread that i started when i was building my 3 bank for you to have a look at, i got some good info out of it that might give you something to think about while you are planning things, http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-discussion-42/enclosure-ventilation-heating-133160 .i dont know if it is really needed to clean the enclosure just because you have fed him, unless for some reason the pinky leaked some bodily fluid. I only clean the enclosure after they have defecated, or a monthly full clean. If he did eat it, might be better just to leave the enclosure as it is so that you dont stress him out while you are cleaning it. I change the water on the day that i feed so that i can totally leave the snake alone for 48hrs, and not have to open the door for anything.
The time is bad, it just has a habit of disappearing on you when you dont want it to.


----------



## Python_Player (Jun 8, 2010)

great, thanks for that link! yeah he didnt eat it, but when i opened the enclosure man did i not expect the smell haha! no fluids were spilt so i gave it a breeze with the lid and popped it back on. Last night before bed i thought id take the lid off cause nubi had come out of hide, and he came right out and climbed all over me and actually stayed on me which was a change haha. ill pop some pics up in a minute of a decoration i got to put in the new, bigger enclosure


----------



## Python_Player (Jun 8, 2010)

few pics with new decoration


----------



## TigerCoastal (Jun 8, 2010)

mmm have you tried feeding out of his click-clack? like hanging on a clothes horse or something like that? I've never had to leave one for more than 10 mins so i dont know what the smell is like but i can only imagine. For hatchie/juvi hides i just use light globe box's, tissue box's or something about that size as they grow out of them pretty quickly and when they get dirty i just turf them. That decoration is pretty cool, just make sure that you secure it so it cant fall as you will be surprised how strong a small snake can be and if it falls it might cause some injury. I have a 2 part ship, each part is approx 25-30cm long and Kuddles can move that around!


----------



## Python_Player (Jun 8, 2010)

i have tried putting him in a seperate click clack to feed but that wasn't successful. i contacted the breeder and said i shouldnt even think about changing food until he is eating more often. and pinkie rats are a waste.. also said they should be feeding on weaner mice... so ill do that, another $20 down the drain :S. also warming the mice up is the same way ive been doing it... although i dont always dry mine (the only difference). Also mentioned i should tap him in the head with it a few times to make him strike. 

yeah i was just checking out the decoration  see if he liked it, ill be glueing it or cementing it to the rock wall i make so there wont be a chance for him to move it


----------



## TigerCoastal (Jun 8, 2010)

Each to their own when it comes to feeding mice or rats, there are alot of people on this site that start their coastals on pinky rats and never feed mice. Hang on to the rats you will be able to feed them to him when he is eating for you, even if he is a bit bigger, just feed 2 of them, or feed one for a little extra after a bigger one. I dont dry any feeds, i didnt even think that might have been some of the reason that he wasnt eating for you. Hope you have a bit more luck using the breeders advice


----------



## driftoz (Jun 8, 2010)

my coastal is 6 months old about 60cm and im still feeding him on velvet mice seem to leave a nice lump in his belly so ill keep him on them for a while


----------



## Python_Player (Jun 8, 2010)

i bought some weaner mice today so we will see how i go. he was keen to come out tonight and was out for over an hour, and had access to his click clack easily but strolled around happily.. and HE SHAT AND PEED ON MY BED lol! so after i changed the sheets it got me thinking... why would he do his business now? he hasn't fed since 20th of May...do u think he was constipated? and was turned off food or something?


----------



## Python_Player (Jun 8, 2010)

driftoz said:


> my coastal is 6 months old about 60cm and im still feeding him on velvet mice seem to leave a nice lump in his belly so ill keep him on them for a while



yeah my coastal is 6 months old too and has only fed twice in about 3 or so months :S so ill just go to weaner mice and hope for the best  post a couple pics of ur coastal if u have some


----------



## Perkele (Jun 8, 2010)

i've got my (near) 5 month coastal (same batch as yours) on jumper mice. i'll probably bump it up a notch again when they run out. the little guy is eating REALLY well now


----------



## Python_Player (Jun 8, 2010)

yeah i just must of f*ked it up somehow along the way... like he has only had 6 feeds ever... just want him to be a regular feeder


----------



## TigerCoastal (Jun 8, 2010)

From what i have been told on here it takes roughly 2 weeks to fully digest a feed and pass it maybe a little bit more if the temps are lower. One of the main reasons that i feed wet, it ensures that the snake gets some water. I have only ever once seen any of my snakes drink from their water bowl. Dont know if that stops constipation or not, but a bit more water cant hurt the snake  There was a thread on here a while ago, and i cant for the life of me remember the name of it, detailing all this crap someone went through with their first snake, took almost 12 months or more to get it right, but i think that may have been a spotted.


----------



## Python_Player (Jun 8, 2010)

TigerCoastal said:


> From what i have been told on here it takes roughly 2 weeks to fully digest a feed and pass it maybe a little bit more if the temps are lower. One of the main reasons that i feed wet, it ensures that the snake gets some water. I have only ever once seen any of my snakes drink from their water bowl. Dont know if that stops constipation or not, but a bit more water cant hurt the snake  There was a thread on here a while ago, and i cant for the life of me remember the name of it, detailing all this crap someone went through with their first snake, took almost 12 months or more to get it right, but i think that may have been a spotted.


 
yeah well its leading up to 3 weeks (in 2 days) and has just passed the biggest crap and im guessing pee on my bed haha.. and it could be the temps because for the first week i didnt have a toilet roll in there so he wasnt in the warm spot much, but after that he seemed to be quite happy to hide in the warm spot. ill leave feeding him the weaners tonight and try tomorrow night i think


----------



## TigerCoastal (Jun 8, 2010)

sounds like a good plan give him another day with a bit of space in his belly and he might get a bit more hungry for you


----------



## Python_Player (Jun 9, 2010)

yeah im hoping that he was not eating cause his belly still had something in it... fingers crossed for tomorrow  so 2ish weeks is normal for it to digest and poop?


----------



## TigerCoastal (Jun 9, 2010)

i know that it is for older snakes, as i have a thread going at the moment about cooling them for breeding and have been told to wait for at least 2 weeks after the last feed before backing down the heat, but they should crap 2-3 times in that 2 weeks, so he quite possibly could have been constipated


----------



## Python_Player (Jun 9, 2010)

awesome, hopefully that was what was up and he'll have a feed tomorrow


----------



## Python_Player (Jun 12, 2010)

ok so going crazy... not eating weaner mouse, bout to try again tonight in about 10min lol


----------



## Python_Player (Jun 12, 2010)

no success yet ... im doing everything right, he just doesnt seem to want to strike at it...


----------



## mrkos (Jun 12, 2010)

hey man dont stress keep in mind we are in a bit of a cold snap at the moment although you may have a hot spot in your enclosure snakes still seem to sense when its cold outside wait for the next warmer day and have another go. The more you try the more frustrated you will get my pair i got off stewy arent all that active either they are kind of cooling themselves i woke up the other morning it was about 8 degrees and they were both hangin around on top of their water bowl at the cool end of their enclosure. Ime not even gunna bother feeding them untill this cold wind goes away. If you anoy them too much with food offerings it can take ages to get em goin again properly.


----------



## TigerCoastal (Jun 12, 2010)

hmmm i dunno what else you can try, if the breeder is local to you maybe see if he can come around and see if he can get it to feed, maybe he might be able to spot something that might make a difference?


----------



## Python_Player (Jun 12, 2010)

mrkos said:


> hey man dont stress keep in mind we are in a bit of a cold snap at the moment although you may have a hot spot in your enclosure snakes still seem to sense when its cold outside wait for the next warmer day and have another go. The more you try the more frustrated you will get my pair i got off stewy arent all that active either they are kind of cooling themselves i woke up the other morning it was about 8 degrees and they were both hangin around on top of their water bowl at the cool end of their enclosure. Ime not even gunna bother feeding them untill this cold wind goes away. If you anoy them too much with food offerings it can take ages to get em goin again properly.



Thanks for the advice, but the thing is he isnt feeding regularly anyway... 6 months old and ever had 6 feeds. im more frustrated that i'm wasting so much... his last feed was during the day so mayb ill try that again tomorrow? gone over 3 weeks now since last feed


----------



## Python_Player (Jun 12, 2010)

TigerCoastal said:


> hmmm i dunno what else you can try, if the breeder is local to you maybe see if he can come around and see if he can get it to feed, maybe he might be able to spot something that might make a difference?



i contacted him and he gave me a few tips but they haven't seemed to work either lol, ive tried to upload videos off my iphone but it didnt work so ill try get some more on another cam or something


----------



## mrkos (Jun 12, 2010)

6 feeds isnt too bad i mean, if he had a feed 3 weeks ago he is not about to die of starvation. Mine have only had 1 shed since i got them off stewy, you have to expect that this time of year they can slow down a bit. There is no right way that you will magically get your snake to eat. In 07 i purchased a pair of diamonds the male hasnt stopped eating since then the female didnt eat for the first 6 months then started feeding only after an hour of coaxing her each feed she finally took off and is now a good feeder. My point is those six months i tried everything possible to no success i think she gained a distrust in me in those months cause i was always annoying her with food. It took a long time to gain her trust back so that an hours long feeding ritual finally become a five or ten minute task.


----------



## Python_Player (Jun 14, 2010)

yeah im not worried bout him starving, i just want him to be a more regular feeder  but i guess i havent taken the cold into consideration and do remember reading a forum about their mentabolism slowing down in winter. Mine's had one shed too. wow thats really crazy, i never liked the idea of smacking the snake with food in the head :S but yeah i guess it'll come down to it'll eat when its ready and in time become more regular.

Thanks for helping out Mrkos, and TigerCoastal, much appreciate it and im sure for anyone else who can be bothered to read the 14 pages of this thread it'll be helpful for them too  or at least interesting haha.

Also TigerCoastal i swapped the hiding cave to the warmer end and also placed a dowel piece in there too, he's loving it and i woke up this morning with him sitting on top of the hide.. so hopefully he this set up will work out, ill snap a couple pics for u and pop em up


----------



## Python_Player (Jun 14, 2010)

finally got pics off my iphone.. stupid thing lol


----------



## TigerCoastal (Jun 14, 2010)

looking good mate hopefully the few changes you have made to it will have some good results  Just remember to keep the heat up to him, even if he doesn't eat all through winter as a snake that young is more prone to RI if it gets cold. Nubi still looks like he is in good condition, and Kuddles has only had the one slough with us, comming up to his second now, so he's not to far behind Kuddles


----------



## Python_Player (Jun 14, 2010)

Cheers, i think he is happy with his new enclosure set up too , seems to like hanging round on the stick and keeping warm on the hide. Yeah i have been keeping the heat matt on day and night for him cause he still little . yeah he seems to be fine, looks healthy n feels strong. 
Good to hear bout kuddles, be sure to get some snaps of before and after his slough if u get a chance , might even be lucky like i was to catch him in the middle of it


----------



## TigerCoastal (Jun 14, 2010)

I think i'll be lucky to get any pics of him before he sheds, i havnt seen him out of his hide for the last 6 days, but i will definately get some pics after. I have already had 1 snake shed this week, got a 6 foot long skin in one piece, will come in handy for playing some jokes on some friends


----------



## Python_Player (Jun 15, 2010)

yeah thats true, especially if he's already hiding now haha. have you experienced much colour change in any of your snakes after a shedding? hahaha awesome, 6ft full skin would be impressive  let us know how u go with the pranks


----------



## TigerCoastal (Jun 15, 2010)

Well i just walked in the door after work, looked into Kuddles enclosure and saw a skin stretched almost from end to end (900mm), usually he waits till the house is dark and quiet before he slough's so that we find the skin (and surprise  ) in the morning. I find that there is a major color change from before to after slough, the best way to describe it is go out riding dirt bikes in the dust all day, and then have a shower and notice the color change to your skin, they look really dusty/dirty with really dull coloration and after slough they look unreal!!
I'll have to wait till the weather warms up a bit till i can start playing any pranks, everyone down here knows that you dont see any rep's at this time of year, unless i can get access to a mates house to put one in amongst his camping stuff


----------



## Python_Player (Jun 23, 2010)

been in cairns for a week and havent had internet access. Thats awesome bought the shed, looking forward to some pics! haha must of been itching to get outta his skin 
lol that sounds good, nothin creepier than goin thru ur camping gear and thinking a skins shed itself in ur gear


----------



## TigerCoastal (Jun 23, 2010)

i been really slack the last few days, havnt had a chance to take any pics yet, i been busy adding to my rat racks over the weekend and working long hours this week, will hopefully be able to g8et some over the weekend to post up, if i miss him looking good i have another 2 that are due to slough within the next week or 2 so will get some before and after pics for you then. Have you had any luck with nubi eating for you yet?


----------



## Python_Player (Jun 23, 2010)

No worries, i got a ton of assignments due and they always seem to spring up on me and i find myself in a huge rush! always one thing after another. but yeah get the pics up whenever you can... and of the other ones too when they're done. I've been in Cairns for a week, just got home bout 20min ago so haven't tried feeding Nubi yet... im sure he would be hungry by now. he is hiding in his cool toilet roll so i jus gave him some fresh water and left him alone... will watch him over the next 2 or 3 days and see how he is during the night n see if he gets any more active and try feeding him then. lol its rank i left a weaner mouse in a container in my room that i forgot to throw out after trying to feed him last week.. WOOPS! almost threw up when i opened the container


----------



## TigerCoastal (Jun 24, 2010)

tried to get some pics of Kuddles before i fed him tonight, he wasnt really helpful and wouldnt sit still for me, and only really got one useable pic of him, and have taken some pics of Agro before he slough's, will post them and an after slough pic in a week or so when he does


----------



## Python_Player (Jun 24, 2010)

awesommmmmme colours man, beautiful pattern too! looking forward to come more pics. pop one up of the shed skin too . yeah Anubis never sits still for a good pic haha.


----------



## TigerCoastal (Jun 24, 2010)

yeah he's starting to color up real nice, you cant really see it in that pic but he is starting to get a green tinge on his nose, and the stripe on his back is getting more defined each slough, i cant wait to compare him in a few years time to these pics to see how much he has changed. I cant find any of the skins at the moment, the kids had them out earlier before i got home from work so will have to wait till after school tomorrow till i have a hope of finding it.


----------



## Python_Player (Jun 25, 2010)

yeah he definetely is . oh a green tinge, thats unusual. i'm sure he will get better and better with each slough! interesting to see. Also ill be interested to see how my lil guy goes. i just got him out for about 15-20min and he was eager to come out and have a wander... took a few snaps quickly too ill post the pix now. also theres a pic or two of him when i tried to feed him last week before i went to cairns that wasnt so successful.. lets hope after another week his appetite has grown a lil more


----------



## Python_Player (Jun 25, 2010)

.


----------



## Python_Player (Jun 25, 2010)

few more


----------



## TigerCoastal (Jun 25, 2010)

Nubi's color atm looks alot like Kuddles did before he sloughed, thats a bit of a comparison of the color change that he had when he sloughed. It was feeding night last night and i fed 3 snakes and noticed that 2 of them were alot slower to strike, Kuddles wouldnt take the rat from my hand i had to sit it on the floor next to him and let him take it as he wanted, agro was a bit un-interested due to having blue eye's but he hadnt been fed for 13 days and was over due so put the rats head in his hide and left it, but lilith was like feeding satan herself, i opened the enclosure door, holding the rat by the tail i put it just inside the door and she launched 3 feet across the enclosure, not for the rat but for my hand! I put the rat on the enclosure floor and removed my hand and she followed me out the door and struck at the door when i tried to close it. I had to let her settle for a minute then using my hook had to reach in and pick the rat up and offer it again. Just goes to show the different feeding respose from different snakes of the same species


----------



## Python_Player (Jun 25, 2010)

oh serious? have you got any pics of kuddles when he was a hatchie?! that'd be interesting. Nubi has had one shed but he i dont think he changes colour too much, all i noticed was more defined colours . 
oh did u get caught on the hand? haha i have only seen nubi being aggresive once since ive had him! and thats when i was annoying him with food for agggggges and he struck at it but missed...then that was it. For the three snakes u fed was that normal behaviour from each of them when feeding?

since i've changed the enclosure around nubi hasn't been in his big hide much.. he just sits ontop of the hide, im guessing its too warm inside of it. but he seems quite content. when i had him out last night i felt like his body was pretty cold and to confirm it he coiled up in the mask lol so i put him back in the hide and sure enough he was back ontop of it soon after. i think ill try feeding him tonight its been 4 weeks 5 days since he fed for me last


----------



## TigerCoastal (Jun 25, 2010)

It was far from normal for all 3 of them, usually Kuddles will take the rat from my hand rather gently and then constrict, agro usually hits it out in the open or from his branch and hits it hard, and it was the first time that i have seen lilith move that quick and get that aggressive at feeding time, but i am giving her bigger feeds at longer intervals (13-15days) as i am trying to slow her growth a little so that my male can catch up for next season. She missed my hand by about 5 cm, but i am always on guard with her as she has been aggressive in the past and try to keep a branch or hide between her head and my hand to avoid it.

I have noticed that sometimes when i change the enclosure the snakes dont like the way i have it set up. Some snakes like to hide, others dont, quite often i find Kuddles curled up next to his water bowl or on his branch, its only really after a feed or coming up to slough that he hides alot. I guess it comes down to how comfortable the snake is in its surroundings.

I only have these 2 pics of him as a hatchie, and have re-posted the last pic for easy comparison of the color change (Both taken under the same fluro for equal lighting, click-clack was kept in the enclosure he is in now )


----------



## Python_Player (Jun 25, 2010)

oh yeahh quite similar! Nubi is a lil darker on both his colours. do they often turn out similar to their parents?
oh ok, crazy weather doing crazy things to snakes haha. 
i might change the enclosure around again so the back half of his hide has the heat mat under it and the other half not so much.. but will leave it a while. he used to just wrap around on the floor and there is space for him to do it but seems happier on top


----------



## TigerCoastal (Jun 25, 2010)

From what i have been told a good indicator is to look at both parents, but am not 100% sure as this is the first hatchie i've had, the rest of my snakes have been 1yr+ when i have got them, but so far it is looking promising that Kuddles will turn out like his parents. Give nubi another week or so to get familiar with his enclosure set up, changing it is like changing house it takes a bit to get used to  If he has the room to thermo-regulate he will be fine


----------



## Python_Player (Jun 25, 2010)

yeah he has had about 12 days so im pretty sure he has settled with the change around and added dowel. he was quite eager to come out last night, was hiding in his toilet roll and i opened the lid and he came slithering out of the hide and towards my hand. haha until after a while and he got cold . ill see how feeding goes over the next couple days, surely must be hungry by now... and see if i can get a few snaps too; still yet to get a decent camera.


----------



## Python_Player (Jun 25, 2010)

ok so defrosted and heated a weaner mouse... opened the enclosure.. he smelt the air and went crazy, going all around his enclosure sticking his toungue out heaps, i havent seen him move that fast before. he kept coming near the sticks i had and my hand and even a lil outta the enclosure, then i kept moving the mouse on the floor and he went down to it, got in his S bend for ages, up close tasting the air, then stayed in his S bend, and thennnnn nothing. :S :S :S so i didnt want to annoy him too much with it cause last week i annoyed him a fair bit, i left the mouse on the floor and turned the lights out.


----------



## TigerCoastal (Jun 25, 2010)

sounds like he is definately interested, thats how Kuddles reacted last night when i fed him, leave him for an hour or more before checking on him to give him a chance to realise he wont be disturbed and start feeding and i'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Python_Player (Jun 25, 2010)

yeah it seems that way! i got a snap of him in his S bend ill quickly upload. i figured leaving him to eat would be the best thing and i guess illl leave it overnight?


----------



## TigerCoastal (Jun 25, 2010)

i dont think it would really hurt leaving it in over night, or if your going to be up late take it out just before you go to bed. Keep the room he is in dark and quiet and see how you go


----------



## Python_Player (Jun 25, 2010)

yeah he stays in my room, its quite warm tonight so he shuld be up for feeding. im going to bed now, ill have a quick look then if he isnt eating ill leave it overnight. its by the entrance of his hide. fingers crossed  will let ya know how it goes


----------



## Python_Player (Jun 26, 2010)

ok leaving it in overnight doesnt do anything. i left it in the warm end, picked it up this morning and was still warm. the snake was in his cold hide. mayb he is afraid of the dead mice


----------



## TigerCoastal (Jun 26, 2010)

hmmm i wonder if there are any members on here that live close to you that would be willing to come around and give you some advice being able to see the way that you do things, or maybe the breeder that you got him off, as any decent breeder will be happy to offer advice and help. The other things that may help next feed could be braining the mouse, get a garden skink and rub it all over the mouse or a small breast feather of a small bird in the mouses mouth, other than that the only thing i dont do is handle within 24 hrs before i feed and then wait 48 hrs after to keep the stress down as much as i can.


----------



## mrkos (Jun 26, 2010)

Garden skink scenting is very effective with getting young snakes feeding but if he has taken unscented mice before it might be a hassle in the future if he takes a preference for lizard scented prey. Where abouts on the coast are you i can try and feed him for you though i cant really garantee anything sounds like your little guy is being abit stubborn with you at the moment. He definetely sounds hungry by your description of his reaction to food placed in front of him . My little on i got off stewy d is a bit funny with its food tends to strike and let go but still managing to feed weekly last night took a pinkie rat after a bit of persuasion.


----------



## Snakelove (Jun 27, 2010)

I haven't read the whole thread and don't know if you've tried this but anyway! have you tried holding the back of the head of your coastal and just pushing the head of the mice or rat up to the top lip of the coastal?so it opens up it's jaw a little bit then try putting it inside gently? i tried that with my woma a long time ago and she now feeds non stop.


----------



## Python_Player (Jun 27, 2010)

TigerCoastal said:


> hmmm i wonder if there are any members on here that live close to you that would be willing to come around and give you some advice being able to see the way that you do things, or maybe the breeder that you got him off, as any decent breeder will be happy to offer advice and help. The other things that may help next feed could be braining the mouse, get a garden skink and rub it all over the mouse or a small breast feather of a small bird in the mouses mouth, other than that the only thing i dont do is handle within 24 hrs before i feed and then wait 48 hrs after to keep the stress down as much as i can.



Yeah my mate spoke to the breeder when he saw him in the shops the other day and he told him to get me to give him a buzz. ill do that this week when i get some spare time. oki kool, do pet stores have skinks? ... skink/gecko same thing?cause theres plenty round the house  haha. yeah i usually dont touch him a day before feeding and three after when he has fed for me.



mrkos said:


> Garden skink scenting is very effective with getting young snakes feeding but if he has taken unscented mice before it might be a hassle in the future if he takes a preference for lizard scented prey. Where abouts on the coast are you i can try and feed him for you though i cant really garantee anything sounds like your little guy is being abit stubborn with you at the moment. He definetely sounds hungry by your description of his reaction to food placed in front of him . My little on i got off stewy d is a bit funny with its food tends to strike and let go but still managing to feed weekly last night took a pinkie rat after a bit of persuasion.


 
I wouldn't mind trying it if it works, i'd rather him feeding regular than not at all, even if it means a hassle in the future to get him off lizard scented. I'm at Mountain Creek, what about u? yeah he acts like he wants to feed, and usually S bends and stays there and moves away or comes realllllllly close to the mouse and then just moves away and every time i move the mouse around he repeats it. Im trying to feed him weaners at the moment, had pinkie rats but Stewie said not to bother changing his food if he isnt even eating. he has only ever eaten fuzzys with me... so mayb i need to go and get some of them again? or is the difference in mice not as large as changing to rats u think?



Snakelove said:


> I haven't read the whole thread and don't know if you've tried this but anyway! have you tried holding the back of the head of your coastal and just pushing the head of the mice or rat up to the top lip of the coastal?so it opens up it's jaw a little bit then try putting it inside gently? i tried that with my woma a long time ago and she now feeds non stop.



Hmm not very confident in force feeding quite yet.. will use that as my last resort or get someone who has done it before to try that


----------



## mrkos (Jun 28, 2010)

ime at maroochydore i wouldnt even consider force feeding untill your snakes gone many months without food remember a healthy youngster can last a long time without food. Try the fuzzies if thats all he has ever eaten chances are it might work. Try tapping him him a bit around the neck with a fuzzy get him striking when he grabs wiggle the fuzzy abit can sometimes get a strong response from them and they will constrict once that happens leave the room. The lizard scented should certainly work especially with a bit of skink tail coming out of the fuzzies mouth but you really only use that on hatchies to get them initially feeding. Before you try scenting i would recommend going back to the food type that stewy and yourself were initially feeding fuzzies he might not feel like taking larger items just yet


----------



## Python_Player (Jun 28, 2010)

well ill try again tonight with the weaners, stewy said he shuld be feeding on fuzzy/weaner mice so i will try tapping him around the neck/head with it, hopefully itll work. again, do pet stores have the lizards or? 
if all else fails i will again try fuzzys and if he doesnt take it ill try scenting. gonna try feeding in the next 40min


----------



## Python_Player (Jun 28, 2010)

NUBIS EATING RIGHT NOW        YAY!! lol. oh thank God for that! i defrosted the mouse in three different temps of water. cold water, room temperature then warm water, 5min in each. dried it for a while in paper towels, put a car glove on (haha yeah im a pussy) and then dangled it infront of him, tapped his head and neck for a few times and he didnt like that and moved away, persisted with it, then tapped his mid body, and i noticed he reacted to that. then i tapped it harder and longer and he constricted around it, i moved the mouse back and forth and saw him tighten around it more, let it go, popped the lid on, turned the light out and shut the door, looked 7min later (now) and he is eating it head first , soooooo happy  thanks for advice guys and lets hope he continues to eat more regularly for me


----------



## Python_Player (Jun 29, 2010)

just a few pics


----------



## mrkos (Jun 29, 2010)

good to hear its always a relief when they begin feeding properly for glad you didnt have to go on to scented


----------



## Snakelove (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm just wondering here but why is your coastal always on top of his snake hide? is it too hot? doesn't fit him coz it's too small? coz I saw a couple of your pictures and it's always on the same spot. lol


----------



## Python_Player (Jun 29, 2010)

heya, umm well it is a hide, and he def fits in it no problem, im guessing its keeping in the heat and might be too warm, ive just been experimenting around with the set up in the click clack to see what suits him best. there is def room for him to lay on the heat mat outside the enclosure and he used to do that before i put the hide there, i guess he likes ontop of it better? 
i dont want to move the heat matt around too much incase he doesnt get enough heat inside or outside the hide


----------



## Python_Player (Jun 29, 2010)

btw i dont really like the heat matt, its quitew hard to get an accurate reading on temps. i am looking forward to building a new enclosure with globes


----------



## Python_Player (Jun 29, 2010)

mrkos said:


> good to hear its always a relief when they begin feeding properly for glad you didnt have to go on to scented



yeah hopefully i wont have to go scented and will just keep feeding.. might have worked out how to get him to take it which is good


----------



## Snakelove (Jun 30, 2010)

And again i haven't read all your posts but have you got a digital thermometer? an infrared one maybe from herpshop? that helps a lot. and its accurate.


----------



## Python_Player (Jul 1, 2010)

no but! i asked a friend to get me one, i wasn't sure how accurate they would be and if they need to be calibrated often etc, but will get onto him getting me one for sure asap


----------

